# THE Master Wish List (what do you wish for?)



## Old_McDonald

Hey guys and gals :wave: 

It was mentioned that some of us are tired of wish lists in every thread and others can't resist expressing their wishes for particular kits.

So, Let's use this thread as our master wish list. It'll serve several purposes.

1) Gives vendors and Moebius a single place to look at what we're wishing for in the case they actually want to read this.

2) it'll keep the other threads clean

3) It gives us a place to talk about any kit, kit subject, theme, etc. We will all know where to go and any kit subject can be talked about here. Those of us who don't want to read wishes, can ignore this thread.

C'mon, iet's give this thread a chance and see how it works.

I'll start it off by wishing for a 12 - 18 inch wide Jupiter II from Lost in Space TOS. A single piece upper hull with a separate window frame, open ports with clear windows and more accurate interior pieces than the PL kit offered.


----------



## mcdougall

Well here goes...The COMPLETE series of The Chamber of Horrors line that Aurora canceled out on after the Guillotine.... and a NEW Haunted House in styrene...twice the size of the Addams Family HH,(with trees Ghosts... Grave yard...real spooky stuff) and I'd like to see Box Art Bases for all the Monstermobiles... maybe even interlocking ? Now I'm getting greedy...I love this Master List...Old McDonald you've done it again...I'll be back!:thumbsup:
Mcdee

PS: Mr.PM MODERATOR ...Could this Post be a Sticky ?


----------



## Marko

A new, large styrene Vampirella. A new sculpt of Rat Fink. New fresh looks of some old favorites. I will buy most any new figure kit.


----------



## JPhil123

Old_McDonald said:


> Hey guys and gals :wave:
> 
> It was mentioned that some of us are tired of wish lists in every thread and others can't resist expressing their wishes for particular kits.
> 
> So, Let's use this thread as our master wish list. It'll serve several purposes.
> 
> I'll start it off by wishing for a 12 - 18 inch wide Jupiter II from Lost in Space TOS. A single piece upper hull with a separate window frame, open ports with clear windows and more accurate interior pieces than the PL kit offered.


Hello...
The Master Wish List is a terrific idea. I'm guilt of going off topic I admit. My wish list:

"Land of the Giants"...
- A Spindrift model (12 inches long would be fine); maybe deluxe with a crew and campsite.

"Lost In Space"...
- I second the 12 - 18 inch wide Jupiter 2 (original series) idea, with better viewport frame and better upper deck. But, if not this, then I'd like the pilot version style and full launch complex (Gemini XII, launch cradle and tower/tractors) in one kit or in two kits.

- Accurate first season crash site base to fit the new kit (whatever it is: a Jupiter or a Gemini), maybe with some of the equipment you see: force field unit, laser drill, garden, table and chairs, and so on.

- Jimmy Hapgood's Capsule

- Fuel Barge/Weather station F12 (say, 12+ inches wide, with mini-jupiter 2)

- Tucker's Starship

- Figures of the crew, Bloop and Robot

- "The Derelict" -or- Prison Ship from "The Condemned of Space"

- Mini-versions of the LIS alien ships and fuel barge in a kit.

"Voyage to the Bottom of the Sea"...
- Smaller Seaview in a Monster diorama

- Underwater Lab as seen often in Voyage episodes (perhaps in scale with the 39 inch seaview model)

- Futuristic jet aircraft seen often used as stock footage.

Regards...
Jim


----------



## DinoMike

Babylon 5 kits... in particular, a Minbari cruiser, White Star, a Vorlon transport, and an Earth Alliance Omega class destroyer.


----------



## DENCOMM

mcdougall said:


> ...The COMPLETE series of The Chamber of Horrors line...


I agree. (heh-heh)


----------



## Seaview

1) 1/32 Scale Spindrift, with interior, crew, passengers and operable sliding hatch.

2) 1/32 Scale Flying Sub, with interior & crew.

3) 1/24 Scale VTTBOTS Diving Bell, with crew and operable hatch.

4) 18" Diameter Jupiter 2 with upper deck interior and crew in freezing tubes.

5) 1/6 scale Time Tunnel Diorama; Doug & Tony standing on the ramp within 4 rings of the tunnel structure, with a clear backdrop that has a circular time tunnel decal on it, which could be illuminated.

6) 1/32 Scale Moonbus

7) 1/32 Scale Proteus


----------



## Geoff Boaz

More figure kits.

(1) Repops of - Confederate Raider, Apache Chief, Pirates Men from U.N.C.L.E, etc.

(2) New Irwin kits of - LIS, Voyage, Land o Ginats, etc. (Fig kits or Vehicle is OK) maybe a new diorama of small people and giant ants (ant*s*, not ant) or something like that

(2b) The Time Tunnel idea is cool, but I would have them jumping through the spinning oval, (not in it though) with the computer room on one side, and on the other side NAZI soliders with WWII landscape.

(3) Snoopy repops of all the old kits.

(4) Super Heroes - I love these kits, I just do. So, More of these. Repop Wonder Woman, Penguin and get the lic for more DC figs, becuse we really, really need a great awesome representation of *GREEN LANTERN!*

That's all for now. 



Seaview said:


> 1) 1/32 Scale Spindrift, with interior, crew, passengers and operable sliding hatch.
> 
> 2) 1/32 Scale Flying Sub, with interior & crew.
> 
> 3) 1/24 Scale VTTBOTS Diving Bell, with crew and operable hatch.
> 
> 4) 18" Diameter Jupiter 2 with upper deck interior and crew in freezing tubes.
> 
> 5) 1/6 scale Time Tunnel Diorama; Doug & Tony standing on the ramp within 4 rings of the tunnel structure, with a clear backdrop that has a circular time tunnel decal on it, which could be illuminated.


----------



## Old_McDonald

Marko said:


> A new, large styrene Vampirella. A new sculpt of Rat Fink. New fresh looks of some old favorites. I will buy most any new figure kit.


I sure wouldn't mind this one. I'd love to see a line of sexy women in styrene. I'd could go for a quite a few examples of women from the sci-fi worlds/fantasy worlds.


----------



## Old_McDonald

Oh yeah, forgot to mention:


MOEBIUS, FEEL FREE TO COMMENT ON ANYTHING HERE


----------



## woof359

*gantry*

an afordable gantry for the PL Jupiter 2, nothing against Henry's just a little out of my price range...............cause i need a **** load (-:


----------



## mcdougall

DENCOMM said:


> I agree. (heh-heh)


 I just checked the 'Torture Scenes' site: the Chamber of Horrors (bottom of page)
http://www.dencomm.net so these look like they are a consideration.(yay) now the inevitable question ...how soon? .....

....and Marko...yeah ,..a Vampirella (1/8th scale to fit in with the Aurora monster models) , complete with base...would be 'to die for'....Man I love this thread !:thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## miniature sun

Old_McDonald said:


> So, Let's use this thread as our master wish list.


I'd like to think this thread would work but I can still see it getting out of hand once it reaches more than a few pages.
What might work is if someone on the site has the necessary computer skills to create some kind of rolling tally of all the kits voted for.
If the subject with the most votes stayed at the top of the list then it would soon become obvious which were the subjects that needed kitting.
Anybody here know how to do this?


----------



## starmanmm

I would like something that has not been produced.... Space Ghosts' Phantom Cruiser.


----------



## Y3a

BABYLON 5!!!

Vorlon ships, Minbari ships, Shadow ships, and the rest. I don't require BIG, if they are detailed. The original models existed as computer files, as no physical models were done except the Star Fury. Maybe a model of Kosh 2 in his war armor encounter suit.

1st version of the Polaris 1 from "Space Explorers" which is longer and more sleek than the 'other model makers' version.

How about a 12" saucer from Day the earth stood still?? Lots of cool clear parts inside!

Speaking of Henry's Launch Gantry....
I'm building one right now...to be used with a PL J2 that will have all his decals too. That kit is wonderful. i don't see a way to make it better, or more accurate. If I were gonna scratch build one, it would end up being done like Henry's kit. It's REALLY ACCURATE TOO! All ready for your Polar lights Jupiter 2 with Henrys decals, a fusion core and bubble lighting kit, the rare "Flying Frets" J2 Crew, some landing gear feet, Gear wells, a chair(year 1) or two chairs(Yer 2-3). Henry's kit makes a very sturdy and easy to superdetail model. I looked at the real tower from those images snuck out from the sci-fi museum, and re-watched "Reluctant Stowaway" for probably the 70th time since it first aired. I was taking notes of where all the spot lights are on the Gantry, and light towers, and trying to figure out an elevator box thing too..... Gotta make some lil decals maybe, some telephones, fuel, and electrical connections, bla-bla-bla-bla.

Gimme a month or two to get R dunn, and Henry can show you the photos. 

Henry should make a few kits with parts sized up for the 2 footers out there, and I have scaled up a 'leg' to fit my 4 foot Jupiter 2. Shame the 4 footer is so heavy, I 'd like to hae done the Gantry in plastic instead of plywood.


----------



## SUNGOD

Here's mine.......

FLASH GORDON ROCKETSHIPS from the 1930s serials ---- ZARKOFFS SHIP, MINGS SHIP, and the other one which I can't remember the title of, all very similar. Clear or tinted cockpit windows with figures and cockpit, interior detail.

SPACE 1999 EAGLE --- with TRANSPORTER, FREIGHTER, LABORATORY pod variations possibly 24 inch (double the size of the 12 inch Product Enterprise ones). Clear or tinted windows on the cockpit and pod, with cockpit detail, figures and pod interior.

2001 DISCOVERY, ARIES ---- same interior details as above

DISNEY NAUTILUS ---- same interior details as above


----------



## razorwyre1

um, sungod, didnt you forget one? 

make that a third vote for vampirella. a proper kit is way past due.

the one subject i would dearly love to see done in styrene is the george pal version of the time machine. real molded styrene is the right medium for a kit of this particular subject. 

i completely agree with miniature sun. i hope the forum's software is up to it. if not maybe some sort of link to another site where the tally could be kept, then posted here.


----------



## frankenstyrene

Took five minutes to think hard and narrowed it down to these:

AURORA: As many of the Aurora Wildlife kits as possible...but with a new Buck Deer (jumping over a log or something, not just boringly trotting along)...and maybe some brand new critters. Younger kids are always suckers for animals, y'know; hook 'em while they're young and they'll build kits for years.

The two Aurora Pirate kits, perhaps plus some similar historical figures? 

AURORA-ISH: Wild Wild West (the original and only) James West, Artemus Gordon and Dr. Loveless.

MARVEL: Silver Surfer & Galactus (Big G around the size of Big Franky? Heck yeah I'd buy it)

*BUT*...if I had to narrow down my wish list to just *one* area, I'd LOVE to see this:

All new takes on classic literature characters (public domain, many of them?) _as they're described in the books instead of any movies they may have appeared in._

Maybe the kitmaker could even go in with a publisher to have an inexpensive paperback or illustrated version of the book included in the box? Double selling point there: get kids to read AND build kits. Win-win for everyone.

Anyway, here's my lineup off the top of my head - feel free to add to it:

Frankenstein
Dracula 
A Christmas Carol (Marley appearing to Scrooge)
Last of the Mohicans 
Capt. Ahab
Martian tripod
Time Machine (Pal's would be cool for this one)
Wizard of Oz
Edgar Allan Poe (the Red Death slaying Prince Prospero...Hop-Frog hanging from the chain, about to torch the king and his pals...Roderick Usher and his sister...Tell-Tale Heart...

This is my fav idea, but too limited appeal? Yeah, prolly  But trying it could make a difference in some young lives.

BTW: Between Moebius and Monarch, more is coming out than I could have possibly asked for. If you guys never make another kit after whatever is in the pipe now, you've already earned a spot right up next to Aurora in the annals of modeling history, imo. And in some ways you've surpassed them. I'll never stop saying "thanks!"


----------



## frankenstyrene

PS Great thread idea, McD!


----------



## Auroranut

That's some fine thinking there Frankenstyrene!! Really good ideas!!:thumbsup:

Chris.


----------



## SUNGOD

razorwyre1 said:


> um, sungod, didnt you forget one?
> 
> make that a third vote for vampirella. a proper kit is way past due.
> 
> the one subject i would dearly love to see done in styrene is the george pal version of the time machine. real molded styrene is the right medium for a kit of this particular subject.
> 
> i completely agree with miniature sun. i hope the forum's software is up to it. if not maybe some sort of link to another site where the tally could be kept, then posted here.






Do you mean the big G himself by any chance? Mr 98 Godzilla!


----------



## wolfman66

I like to see the Monsters of the Movies line Continued with Moleman,Metaluna mutant,Gort,Morlock,and these that were going to come out but Aurora went under and these never made it to kit form.See pics below!


----------



## xr4sam

What about the Proteus from Fantastic Voyage? Also Jonny Quest figures (Jonny, Haji, Race, Dr. Quest, and Bandit), Herculoids, Thundarr The Barbarian (okay, long walk down Memory Lane!) for the cartoons. Alien would be a good license to pursue. 

Second to the bigger Eagle, although, I'd go no bigger than 1/48th, say about 18"-20". Also second the big Flying Sub. I'd also like to see some kits from neglected 50s movies, like Them!, and the Metaluna Mutant from This Island Earth, and Gort and Klaatu from The Day The Earth Stood Still.

Just, please no Bf-109s, Tigers, or Sherman tanks!


----------



## Auroranut

The Groovie Goolies!!!

Chris.


----------



## razorwyre1

SUNGOD said:


> Do you mean the big G himself by any chance? Mr 98 Godzilla!


yeah it seemed a bit funny that you'd make an entire thread for it, then neglect to put it in your wish list entry.... 
(of course with my memory these days, ive got no room to talk....)


----------



## GlennME

I tend to think of Aurora as the creator of a number of lines of kits (which isn't exactly true).

For me there were the Monsters, Comic book characters, TV related, and Robots (and some of these overlap).

On the Monster front, Moebius have re-released Mr. Hyde, and Gigantic Frankenstein is on his way, pretty much completing the recent re-issues of the Aurora classics. 

Monarch extended the Monster line with Nosferatu, and The Ghost Of Castel-Mare, and now Moebius adds to the line with The Invisible Man. As a further extension of the Monster line, I'd like to see the Metaluna Mutant in 1/8 scale, the same as the Aurora classic monsters.

For the comic book characters, I'd like to see a repop of The Penguin in 1/8 scale, and a Frank Gorshin Riddler and Julie Newmar Catwoman.

On the TV related front we seem to be pretty well served with LIS Pod and Chariot models imminent, along with a new Seaview.

Truth be told, Aurora's "Robot" line only had one entry, the B-9 from Lost In Space. Polar Lights added Robby The Robot to the line, and I'd like to see Gort and the Metropolis robot added to the line.

Glenn


----------



## John P

*Babylon 5:*
Station @ around 24" or more
Whitestar @ 12" to 18"
Minbari Crusier @ about 18" tall
Thunderbolt and Star Fury in 1/48
Kosh's ship @ 18"
Agammemnon @ 18-24"

*Superheroes:*
1/8 Classic X-Men (early Byrne era) individual kits with interlocking bases
1/8 classic Avengers (adams/Buscema era) individual kits with interlocking bases
1/6 Wonder Woman (Ross?)

*Gerry Anderson:*
1/48 Eagle (1999)
1/48 Hawk Mk 9 (1999)
1/32 Interceptor (UFO)
1/32 Angel Interceptor (Capt Scarlet)
1/144 Fireball XL-5 w/launch rail


----------



## Dave Hussey

Proteus
Disney Nautilus.
Planet of the Apes Icarus.
Huzz


----------



## toyroy

Seaview said:


> 2) 1/32 Scale Flying Sub, with interior & crew.
> 
> 3) 1/24 Scale VTTBOTS Diving Bell, with crew and operable hatch...


I think the diving bell should be in the same scale as the flying sub, just as the LiS chariot and pod are in the same scale. Also, the flying sub should feature the remote claw, and "landing gear" detail- configurable by the modeler.


----------



## Seaview

toyroy said:


> I think the diving bell should be in the same scale as the flying sub, just as the LiS chariot and pod are in the same scale. Also, the flying sub should feature the remote claw, and "landing gear" detail- configurable by the modeler.


I took that into consideration, but because the Diving Bell is so much smaller than the Flying Sub, 1/32 scale would make it about the size of a nectarine, while at 1/24, it would be the size of a grapefruit. If the Flying sub were to be made at 1/24, it have a tremendous 21" diameter, but at 1/35, it would have a comfortable 14" diameter (like the LM version). :hat:


----------



## Old_McDonald

miniature sun said:


> I'd like to think this thread would work but I can still see it getting out of hand once it reaches more than a few pages.
> What might work is if someone on the site has the necessary computer skills to create some kind of rolling tally of all the kits voted for.
> If the subject with the most votes stayed at the top of the list then it would soon become obvious which were the subjects that needed kitting.
> Anybody here know how to do this?


Yeah, what you said. I would be happy to pass the torch to anyone who can figure out how to develope a running tally on a news board. But for now, I wanted to give everyone a place to voice both realistic and fantasy kit wishes.

You never know what might get made. I still have my PL Jetson's kit with the pre-painted figures. I would have never guessed that kit would have been made but it was.

Here, Moebius and vendors who sell Moebius kits can keep reading this thread, know what we want, and maybe get something even if it might not show up for a few years. I can't think of a better way to this. If it were possible, we could have a poll of every kit we imagine and run a vote.


----------



## miniature sun

Old_McDonald said:


> Yeah, what you said. I would be happy to pass the torch to anyone who can figure out how to develope a running tally on a news board. But for now, I wanted to give everyone a place to voice both realistic and fantasy kit wishes.


Apologies if it seemed like I was running your thread down...not my intention...but you see what I mean, after about four or five pages of suggestions a lot of good ideas start to get lost in the noise.

Myself, I'd like to see an Aurora style Spacesuited figure from Alien,maybe with a selection of heads.
I'd also like to see some of the Aurora figures re-issued, namely The Penguin, Wonder Woman, The Men From Uncle, The Pirates, Sporting Series.....


----------



## Old_McDonald

miniature sun said:


> Apologies if it seemed like I was running your thread down...not my intention...but you see what I mean, after about four or five pages of suggestions a lot of good ideas start to get lost in the noise.
> 
> Myself, I'd like to see an Aurora style Spacesuited figure from Alien,maybe with a selection of heads.
> I'd also like to see some of the Aurora figures re-issued, namely The Penguin, Wonder Woman, The Men From Uncle, The Pirates, Sporting Series.....


Not at all, no insult taken. Just making conversation.:thumbsup:
I, too, am a fan of the older pre-released kits. I can re-live my childhood but I'm hoping for improved molds using today's mold making technologies for better fit n finish.

Being older now, I'm a fan of the sexy female figure kits (maybe a Frazetta line?) and still a favorite of the older space ships. In addition to those already mentioned here, I'd like the following simple but good looking kits to display:

1) Ship from Destination Moon
2) Ship from When Worlds Collide
3) Saucer from Earth vrs. the Flying Saucers
4) Martian War Machine
5) finally, a 50's Buck Rogers rocket ship

all done in styrene about a foot in length. Great shelf conversation pieces.


----------



## John P

*2001:*
1/24 Moon Bus
1/72 Orion Shuttle w/interior
1/48 Aries 1B w/interior
1/12 Space Pod w accurate interior & seated Bowman
1/6 figure of Bowman in spacesuit.
Discovery, around 30" long or so.
Space Station 1, 18" diameter


----------



## miniature sun

John P said:


> *2001:*
> 1/24 Moon Bus
> 1/72 Orion Shuttle w/interior
> 1/48 Aries 1B w/interior
> 1/12 Space Pod w accurate interior & seated Bowman
> 1/6 figure of Bowman in spacesuit.
> Discovery, around 30" long or so.
> Space Station 1, 18" diameter


I second those...surely the 2001 licence must be fairly cheap by now?


----------



## deadmanincfan

Space Ghost figure and Phantom Cruiser...Werewolf of London...and I have to agree with Gary Makatura on this one...Dracula's Daughter...


----------



## John O

These are total long shots, but what the heck...

*Firefly/Serenity -*
*Serenity 18" to 24" w/ spinning rotor and lighting options
*Mule (from the movie) 1/24 scale w/figures
*3 figure kit 1/8th scale w/ Mal, Zoe, and Jane _in action!_ 

*Starship Troopers - *
*Rodger Young 18" to 24"
*Dropship 1/72 or 1/48
*TAC Fighter 1/72 or 1/48th
*Figure kit 1/12th scale w/ Troopers and Bug ...and the bug's winning!

*TOS - BSG -*
*Colonial Shuttle 1/72 or 1/48
*Colonial Landram 1/72 or 1/48

_*Alien/Aliens-*_ (ya, I know, these have been done already, but either too expensive or not very satisfying ...and yes, even though I already have the multiples of the Halcyon kits, I'd buy 'em again if done more smartly)
*Nostromo 18" to 24"
*Mini Nostromo w/ refinery 18" to 24"
*Sulaco 18" to 24"
*Narcissus 1/72 w/ interior (done Aurora style)

_*Disney's Pirates of the Caribbean* - repops of MPC kits_ 
*Condemned to chains forever
*Dead man's raft
*Dead men tell no tales
*Fate of the mutineers
*Freed in the nick of time
*Ghost of the treasure guard
*Hoist high the jolly roger

_*Disney's Haunted Mansion* - repops of MPC kits_ 
*Escape from the crypt
*The vampires midnight madness
*The grave robber's reward
*Play it again Sam


----------



## spindrift

Gee this is becoming another wish list free for all- I doubt Frank will consider 98% of the way out suggestions posted here! I do love alot of them but in all reality sales on many of these would be limted to a small room full of hard -core guys and that is about it!
However , read all the posts and you can see many kits repeated, these are the same ones I'm sure Frank is going to do- LIS Jupiter 2, Proteus, etc. More MONSTER SCENES say I! LOL!
Anyone for a Blade Runner SPINNER is 1/16 and 1/25?
POTA Icarus PLEASE!!!!!!!!! 
My concern that runs deep is Frank needs to be adding FIGURES in these interiors of upcoming kits- heck he did it on the Seaview. They breathe life into each vehicle...
Gary:hat:


----------



## spindrift

..and the 2001 license problem has been discussed endlessly- a very sad sad story that is depriving us of the ships from the greatest of all sci-fi films...(sigh)
Gary


----------



## starmanmm

Like the idea of the Whitestar!


----------



## CA1966

1) The Penguin (repop of 60s Aurora kit)

2) A new design of the classic Aurora Batman kit, preferably one without a tree. If legally possible, one based on the TV series.

3) A new design of the classic Aurora Superman kit, preferably one depicting George Reeves.

4) 1/8 Aurora-style kits of, instead of generic Frankenstein, Frankenstein from Son of Frankenstein, Frankenstein Meets the Wolfman, Ghost of Frankenstein, and House of Frankenstein (Glenn Strange). 

5) A mini Big Franky---same box, parts, etc., only smaller.

6) Kits based on characters (and vehicles) from the film Grindhouse.


----------



## otto

1/8th scale Historic figure kits. No license hassels, and a crossover Military modeler market. You can get nice resin kits but dey is sooo pricey.


----------



## BronzeGiant

Rondo Hatton as the Creeper from The Pearl of Death

Sherlock Holmes (Basil Rathbone) and Dr. Watson (Nigel Bruce) from the same film.


----------



## JPhil123

Old_McDonald said:


> Not at all, no insult taken. Just making
> 
> Being older now, I'm a fan of the sexy female figure kits (maybe a Frazetta line?) and still a favorite of the older space ships. In addition to those already mentioned here, I'd like the following simple but good looking kits to display:
> 
> 1) Ship from Destination Moon
> 2) Ship from When Worlds Collide
> 3) Saucer from Earth vrs. the Flying Saucers
> 4) Martian War Machine
> 5) finally, a 50's Buck Rogers rocket ship
> 
> all done in styrene about a foot in length. Great shelf conversation pieces.


Hi.
I like these suggestions. The classic rocketships and spaceships are a great idea...12 inches in length is a good size (probably would be a more reasonable price than larger kits would be, and would take up less space).

I'd like to add:
- Rocketship from "It: The Terror From Beyond Space" (was also used in other movies/Tv shows)
- Mars rocket from "Conquest of Space"

Jim


----------



## Seaview

BronzeGiant said:


> Rondo Hatton as the Creeper from The Pearl of Death
> 
> Sherlock Holmes (Basil Rathbone) and Dr. Watson (Nigel Bruce) from the same film.


 
I second the motion for Basil Rathbone and my all-time favorite scene stealer Nigel Bruce. While at it, Peter Lorre as Mr. Moto, Warner Oland as Charlie Chan and Humphrey Bogart as Phillip Marlow. Come to think of it, Peter Falk as lt. Columbo in his rumpled raincioat, cigar between his fingers while rubbing his forehead and pointingwith his other hand as if saying, "oh, and one more thing...":thumbsup:


----------



## FoxTrot

My list is much more meagre, but just as sincere:
Serenity/Firefly
Nostromo
BR Spinner
and... movie 8-window Seaview !!!!!!!!!
cheers, Fox.


----------



## kangg7

O.K. here goes,

Halo :

figures :Spartin, Arbitor, brute, covenent elite solder,grunt, 

machines, banshee, scorpion tank, wraith tank, wort hog ATV, and ghost.
Other:

 1/350 TOS klingon battlecruiser
 1/350 TOS Enterprise
 Protius
classics illustrated martian tripod war machine
Jeff Waynes martian war machine designs
50's movie martian war machine 
martian figure from same movie (George pal I think)
Matulant(sp?) mutant
time machine (george pal too I think)
aurora pirate kits or any other aurora repop kits including animals and dinos
Andorian figure from star trek TOS
Gorn figure TOS
Babylon 5 kits(any)
starship troopers Roger Young troop carrier
space 1999 new Eagle, Hawk, and moonbase

and even though it will never happen:

2001 Discovery
2001 orion
2001 moonbuse
2001 round shuttle (don't recall it's name right now)


 I'm sure I can think of alot more, but this is good for now. I'm equally sure none of these will see the light of day, but it's fun to dream. 
I will be happy with any of the stuff that these fine companies can provide for us.:thumbsup:



L8r :wave:

Dave


----------



## Old_McDonald

how many of you here played the Wing Commander pc games? I could go for those ships, especially the ones Mark Hamil flew. The capital ships like the Tiger Claw were good too.


----------



## Marko

*time machine*

I like Razor's idea of a styrene Time Machine. I have this older resin version. It was a real challenge.


----------



## Moebius

1. Anything 2001
2. Anything Pirates or Haunted Mansion
3. 1/16 Barris Batmobile
4. Ben Affleck - Reindeer Games
5. Gamera vs Legion


----------



## Carson Dyle

I imagine the licensing rights to "2001" must be a nightmare, but _damn_ that would be cool!

Come to think of it, the Barris and Disney subjects aren't exactly easy pickin's.

Here's hoping.


----------



## Steve CultTVman Iverson

Big Frankie


----------



## xsavoie

Yes the 2001 A Space Odyssey merchandise is a must.Whom ever owns the licencing to 2001,and make it hard to obtain,are a bunch of idiots.They should consider themselves lucky that anyone does ask to produce merchandise from that series.Those who want it now won't live forever.It's a fantastic movie,but unlike Star Trek,nobody is rushing to produce any merchandise from it.Except for Aurora,as far as I know,nobody else issued anything relating to miniatures.They should wake up and stop playing hard to get.


----------



## frankenstyrene

BronzeGiant said:


> Sherlock Holmes (Basil Rathbone) and Dr. Watson (Nigel Bruce)


Second.


----------



## John O

spindrift said:


> Gee this is becoming another wish list free for all- I doubt Frank will consider 98% of the way out suggestions posted here! I do love alot of them but in all reality sales on many of these would be limted to a small room full of hard -core guys and that is about it!


Okay, maybe I need a little clarification. Are we trying to conduct a poll for Frank to count when it's run (ie. 25 guys want a 2001 moonbus) or as I read it a comprehensive list possible kits. If the latter, you can drop everything I wrote and simply hang a X2 on JP's lists (especially for 2001). I didn't see the point in listing all those same kits again. I'd love to see the old MPC Pirates kits re-popped, but if I got my 2001 wishes fullfilled I'd be plenty happy.

John O.


----------



## Geoff Boaz

Moebius said:


> 1. Anything 2001
> 2. Anything Pirates or Haunted Mansion
> 3. 1/16 Barris Batmobile
> 4. Ben Affleck - Reindeer Games
> 5. Gamera vs Legion


(1) 2001 -- Ah, OK maybe.
(2) Pirates or Mansion -- 100% right on
(3) *1/16 Barris Batmobile *-- Yehawwwwwwwww! News you want to share?
(4) Ben Affleck - What????? :freak:
(5) Gamera -- OK, -- Legion=???

By the way, we also need a model of this movie, and this scene specifically:









But in a more "exciting" pose/diorama I think. :thumbsup:


----------



## Moebius

Geoff Boaz said:


> (1) 2001 -- Ah, OK maybe.
> (2) Pirates or Mansion -- 100% right on
> (3) *1/16 Barris Batmobile *-- Yehawwwwwwwww! News you want to share?
> (4) Ben Affleck - What????? :freak:
> (5) Gamera -- OK, -- Legion=???
> 
> By the way, we also need a model of this movie, and this scene specifically:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But in a more "exciting" pose/diorama I think. :thumbsup:


Just seeing if anyone actually reads this stuff! But c'mon, Ben Affleck, casino robbery scene with the Santa outfit on.... But seriously, no news to share on the Batmobile. I don't think anyone will see that in styrene again.


----------



## Geoff Boaz

PASS!


----------



## deadmanincfan

...if I see that I'll pass OUT...:drunk:


----------



## Carson Dyle

xsavoie said:


> Whom ever owns the licencing to 2001,and make it hard to obtain,are a bunch of idiots.
> SNIP
> They should wake up and stop playing hard to get.


It's not a matter of playing "hard to get." Rights issues related to this particular property are notoriously complicated involving as they do at least two major studios and the estate of Stanley Kubrick. Good luck getting those parties to agree to anything (but like I said, I'm keeping my fingers crossed).

"2001" may not be as big a legal minefield as, say, _Blade Runner_ or the _Batman_ TV series... but it's close.


----------



## mcdougall

Ebenezer Scrooge on his knees in front of Death pointing to his grave....Public domain...could be the start of a Literary Monster Line ?:thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## John P

*Firefly: *The mudders' statue of the Hero of Canton! :lol:

*When Worlds Collide* - the Ark on it's launch cradle.

About the 2001 license - Scott Alexander (Capt Cardboard/Atomic City) persued it actively. He was told by all concerned, IIRC, that no one cared enough to bother going thru all the legal stuff.


----------



## wolfman66

Marko said:


> I like Razor's idea of a styrene Time Machine. I have this older resin version. It was a real challenge.


Ya but a beautiful job ya did on it:thumbsup:


----------



## Auroranut

Actually, there's never been a styrene kit of the Grim Reaper. I'm surprised no one has ever done one! 

Chris.


----------



## toyroy

Auroranut said:


> Actually, there's never been a styrene kit of the Grim Reaper. I'm surprised no one has ever done one!
> 
> Chris.


Well, there's a lot of John Deere stuff on the shelves lately. I find some of those reapers to be pretty grim.


----------



## Gerry-Lynn

How about Bates Motel to go along with the house by Polarlights - Lots of hO guys out there, etc. 

Some Frank Frazetta stuff - Many Creepy Covers out there - Not sure how he is on Lic. stuff.

Just looking forward to what the Model producers Monarch and Moebius and Polarlights are planning!!!

Like the idea of the Time tunnel Dio.

"I Was a Teenage Werewolf" Lots of B Movies stuff out there that would be different, too.

Gerry-Lynn


----------



## wolfman66

Gerry-Lynn said:


> "I Was a Teenage Werewolf" Lots of B Movies stuff out there that would be different, too.Gerry-Lynn


I love to see a teenage werewolf in styrene:thumbsup: and a tenneage frankenstein


----------



## Old_McDonald

Gerry-Lynn said:


> How about Bates Motel to go along with the house by Polarlights - Lots of hO guys out there, etc.
> 
> Some Frank Frazetta stuff - Many Creepy Covers out there - Not sure how he is on Lic. stuff.
> 
> Just looking forward to what the Model producers Monarch and Moebius and Polarlights are planning!!!
> 
> Like the idea of the Time tunnel Dio.
> 
> "I Was a Teenage Werewolf" Lots of B Movies stuff out there that would be different, too.
> 
> Gerry-Lynn


If PL is alive and producing models, they just gotta follow thru and give us a 1/350 scale TOS Enterprise, they just gotta. to go with the refit.


----------



## BronzeGiant

John P said:


> *Firefly: *The mudders' statue of the Hero of Canton! :lol:
> 
> "I wanna go the crappy little town where I'M a hero." -Wash


----------



## SUNGOD

Old_McDonald said:


> If PL is alive and producing models, they just gotta follow thru and give us a 1/350 scale TOS Enterprise, they just gotta. to go with the refit.



And that 1/350 Klingon Battlecruiser from Star Trek the Motion picture (and the other movies) that loads of people want too!


----------



## Gerry-Lynn

The "Monster Squad" Seems like it would do well, too. Just a thought...

Gerry-Lynn


----------



## beck

The Beast From 20,000 Fathoms . 
Ghost of the Red Baron . 
Glenn Strange as Frankenstein's monster . 
Curse of the Werewolf . 
WotW martian war machine ( a styrene kit would be easy to light ) . 

:wave:
hb


----------



## Y3a

Red Dwarf?

Kryton
Dave Lister
Arnold Rimmer
Cat
Holly
Kochansky


How about 4-5 inch tall figures for the ensemble TV shows like Cheers, WKRP, Night Court, Barney Miller, MASH, Gunsmoke, etc forever. Maybe a tribute to the talkshow guys, like Carson, Letterman, Marx, Allen, Cavett, Hall, Bishop, Thicke(!?)

Scenes from Twlight Zone, and Outer Limits too.


----------



## Dr. Brad

I know I'm so far in the minority on this, it's hardly worth mentioning, but I want dinosaurs! Not PS style dinosaurs, but good, reasonably accurate (as far was we know) sculpts of various critters in dynamic poses. That would be sooo nice!


----------



## toyroy

Faller of Germany make a successful line of amusement park attractions. How about some well-known Disneyland attractions, in a larger scale? Such as:

-The original Alweg monorail
-Main Street, w/vehicles, and "life-size" Disney characters 
-Haunted House
-Sleeping Beauty's Castle
-Monsanto's Adventure Thru Inner Space

In the same vein, there's WDW's 20,000 Leagues attraction.


----------



## AFILMDUDE

Metaluna Mutant
Pirates of the Caribbean series
Haunted Mansion series
Wild Wild West
Jason Vorhees (the companion piece to PL's Michael Myers)
Karloff Frankenstein
Karloff Mummy
War of the Worlds Martian
John Wayne
Jonny Quest
Aurora Astronaut
Indiana Jones
20 Million Miles to Earth Ymir


----------



## John O

toyroy said:


> Faller of Germany make a successful line of amusement park attractions. How about some well-known Disneyland attractions ...Sleeping Beauty's Castle...


If a license with Disney was possible for a Nautilus kit or Pirates/Haunted Mansion re-pop, I'd also really dig something like Disney Fantasy Castle series with five different castles from the five parks (3 Sleeping beauty, 2 Cinderella). Even if only one were possible, do the Anaheim castle with the different holiday decoration packages.

Just a thought.

John O.


----------



## Old_McDonald

John O said:


> If a license with Disney was possible for a Nautilus kit or Pirates/Haunted Mansion re-pop, I'd also really dig something like Disney Fantasy Castle series with five different castles from the five parks (3 Sleeping beauty, 2 Cinderella). Even if only one were possible, do the Anaheim castle with the different holiday decoration packages.
> 
> Just a thought.
> 
> John O.


No bad, not sure if i'd buy it. I'd go for an 18 inch Nautilus along with something from Disney's foray into outer space. 

Perhaps a diorama of the Presidents or Davy Crockett's river boat.


----------



## Roy Kirchoff

I like the Jason Vorhees idea.

How about a dynamic pose Leatherface with chainsaw?

RK


----------



## DENCOMM

Roy Kirchoff said:


> I like the Jason Vorhees idea.
> 
> How about a dynamic pose Leatherface with chainsaw?
> 
> RK


What? Another series??


----------



## Capt. Krik

DENCOMM said:


> What? Another series??


Well, you've certainly opened another can of worms with that idea. :wave:


----------



## kit-junkie

DENCOMM said:


> What? Another series??


I'd love to see Leatherface and Jason in styrene, but I'm not interested in "Splatter". Wait!... Release Dahmer, Gacy, Berkowitz, the Zodiac Killer and a few others in the *Murder Scenes* series! They could be diorama kits!! Yeah! That's it!! :freak: :woohoo::freak:


----------



## DENCOMM

kit-junkie said:


> I'd love to see Leatherface and Jason in styrene, but I'm not interested in "Splatter". Wait!... Release Dahmer, Gacy, Berkowitz, the Zodiac Killer and a few others in the *Murder Scenes* series! They could be diorama kits!! Yeah! That's it!! :freak: :woohoo::freak:


Wasn't there a controversial series of collector cards from the 80s or 90s that celebrated serial killers?


----------



## kit-junkie

DENCOMM said:


> Wasn't there a controversial series of collector cards from the 80s or 90s that celebrated serial killers?


I don't know about the collector cards. A series of kits would surely be too disturbing for the average Joe. 

What about a new series of born loser kits, featuring Khadafi, Hussein and Bin Laden?


----------



## Old_McDonald

How about a series of Bond girl kits? I like em all for the Sean Connery films.


----------



## John P

Plenty O'Toole right at the moment she hits the pool?


----------



## ChrisW

Here's something that'll never happen, but could be a very cool, dynamic kit. 
Will Eisner's The Spirit.
At Toy Fair I saw some of the pre-painted figures that are coming out in conjunction with the movie. The best of the lot capture the "Spirit" (pun intended) of Eisner's terrific, dynamic panel-busting style. I could see a styrene kit doing the same.


----------



## BronzeGiant

Capt. Krik said:


> Well, you've certainly opened another can of worms with that idea. :wave:


Uhh....no.


----------



## miniature sun

kit-junkie said:


> What about a new series of born loser kits, featuring Khadafi, Hussein and Bin Laden?


I think the last thing that the guys at Moebius need is a _Fatwa_ on their heads for offending Islam


----------



## Duck Fink

I had to chuckle when I saw this. Frank replied to an old e-mail that I sent to him when he first popped up here about a year ago. He is already taking care of the first 2 on my list...what are the chances of that happening?! So I guess the Mad doctor, barber and dentist kits are next, eh?

Big Frankie (of course)
All of the Monster Scenes kits would be awesome!
Would LOVE to see the Mad Doctor, Mad Barber and Mad Dentist
Tonto
Tarzan
Lone Ranger
Zorro
Wonder Woman
Superboy
Penguin
Hercules
Gladiator
Jesse James
Nutty Nose Nipper
Wacky Back Whacker
pretty much any of the longbox stuff that PL did not reissue.


----------



## HARRY

AFILMDUDE said:


> Metaluna Mutant
> Pirates of the Caribbean series
> Haunted Mansion series
> Wild Wild West
> Jason Vorhees (the companion piece to PL's Michael Myers)
> Karloff Frankenstein
> Karloff Mummy
> War of the Worlds Martian
> John Wayne
> Jonny Quest
> Aurora Astronaut
> Indiana Jones
> 20 Million Miles to Earth Ymir


Yeah John Wayne!


----------



## frankenstyrene

In case nobody mentioned... 

GET SMART.


----------



## Auroranut

I'd like to but I can't. I damaged too many brain cells in my youth....

Chris.


----------



## mcdougall

I think I brained my Damage back then too...you know glue fumes:freak:
Mcdee


----------



## Auroranut

Glue fumes?....yeah...OK....glue fumes.....

Chris.


----------



## Old_McDonald

John P said:


> Plenty O'Toole right at the moment she hits the pool?


I was thinking of Ursula Andress in her white bikini
and Pussy Galore on the hay .... :thumbsup:


----------



## ClubTepes

1/144 VTTBOS Seaview.

Oops. Did I say that out loud.


----------



## Moebius

ClubTepes said:


> 1/144 VTTBOS Seaview.
> 
> Oops. Did I say that out loud.


You're in luck! New reference recently found shows the Seaview was really 468 feet long not 416, so it is 1/144 scale at 39 inches!


----------



## toyroy

John O said:


> ...I'd also really dig something like Disney Fantasy Castle series with five different castles from the five parks (3 Sleeping beauty, 2 Cinderella). Even if only one were possible, do the Anaheim castle with the different holiday decoration packages...


Of course, there ARE likenesses of the castles, such as the accessory that goes w/ the monorail set. But not a scale model. _That_ would be impressive.


----------



## toyroy

Dr. Brad said:


> ...I want dinosaurs!...


Just FYI, I was nosing around the $1 section in Target yesterday. There were _LOTS_ of different dinosaur things.


----------



## John O

ChrisW said:


> Eisner's terrific, dynamic panel-busting style.


Have you noticed that his signiture looks oddly Disney-esque?

John O.


----------



## deadmanincfan

...so it's NOT just me...


----------



## ChrisW

John O said:


> Have you noticed that his signiture looks oddly Disney-esque?
> 
> John O.


 
Separated at birth? No, I hadn't noticed it before but it does have that loopy style about it, doesn't it?


----------



## wolfman66

What about 1/6 scale Addams family kits along with the Munsters:thumbsup:


----------



## mcdougall

wolfman66 said:


> What about 1/6 scale Addams family kits along with the Munsters:thumbsup:


Excellent idea...on the front porch...or around the organ/piano with Lurch singing!:thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## kit-junkie

wolfman66 said:


> What about 1/6 scale Addams family kits along with the Munsters:thumbsup:


I'd buy those, for sure!


----------



## wolfman66

kit-junkie said:


> I'd buy those, for sure!


You and me both!:thumbsup:


----------



## Auroranut

Count me in KJ , Wolfman and Mcdee! They'd make excellent kit subjects!

Chris.


----------



## ChrisW

wolfman66 said:


> What about 1/6 scale Addams family kits along with the Munsters:thumbsup:


As a footnote, John Astin currently teaches acting and directing at Johns Hopkins in Baltimore. A few months ago a friend went to visit him there. He said Astin was gracious and friendly, posed for pictures and autographed a picture he had brought. A class act all around.


----------



## mcdougall

Yeah I've seen different interviews with him and he strikes me as being a pretty decent fellow.... I'd love to see him and the cast of the Addams Family immortalized in styrene...truly a cool kit:thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## Dr. Brad

toyroy said:


> Just FYI, I was nosing around the $1 section in Target yesterday. There were _LOTS_ of different dinosaur things.


Thanks but I'm guessing those are probably the Revell reissues of the various PS style dinos. They're neat for what they are, but they aren't quite what I had in mind.  I was thinking about more scientifically accurate dinos.


----------



## toyroy

Dr. Brad said:


> Thanks but I'm guessing those are probably the Revell reissues of the various PS style dinos. They're neat for what they are, but they aren't quite what I had in mind.  I was thinking about more scientifically accurate dinos.


No kits- just stuff like ten glow-in-the-dark dinos in a clear tube. 

PS= what?


----------



## Auroranut

PS= Prehistoric Scenes.

Chris.


----------



## mrmurph

I'd like to see the Universal monster line continued (Ygor, Drac's Daughter, etc) and figure kits that wouldn't require licensing (classic zombie, wizard/warlock, Dorian Gray).


----------



## Seaview

14" Diameter Saucer from The Invaders.


----------



## deadmanincfan

second Dracula's Daughter and Dorian Gray!


----------



## mcdougall

deadmanincfan said:


> second Dracula's Daughter and Dorian Gray!


The motion is seconded..and carried...all in favor .....:thumbsup:


----------



## kit-junkie

Yeah! Dorian Gray would be great! I think there would need to be two kits, though.


----------



## deadmanincfan

or multiple heads like the Monster Scenes Jekyll & Hyde...in different stages of corruption...but what about his portrait?


----------



## mcdougall

It could be a sticker/decal...Like the painting in the Munsters or JFK...
Mcdee


----------



## kit-junkie

deadmanincfan said:


> or multiple heads like the Monster Scenes Jekyll & Hyde...in different stages of corruption...but what about his portrait?


It stayed covered for the most part, anyway. Make it with the linen draped over it obscuring the painting. As far as the two kits idea, I was thinking more like young Dorian and dead Dorian. One wasn't standing.


----------



## Zorro

deadmanincfan said:


> or multiple heads like the Monster Scenes Jekyll & Hyde...in different stages of corruption...but what about his portrait?


Flicker Ring technology!


----------



## deadmanincfan

Love it! :thumbsup:


----------



## wolfman66

I like to see a Tor Johnson kit :thumbsup:


----------



## John P

Master wish list?

Master of the World!
Master and Commander!
The Master! (Dr. Who)
Um... um....
That guy from "Psycho" Master Bates...
Um... umm...


----------



## Lou Dalmaso

^^John,
how about the Master from Buffy (first season villan played by Mark Metcalf ... Neidermeyer from Animal House)?

the Master Control Program from Tron?

He-Man and the Masters of the Universe?

and of course, a Mastercard to pay for it all

:wave:


----------



## Auroranut

John P said:


> Master wish list?
> 
> Master of the World!
> Master and Commander!
> The Master! (Dr. Who)
> Um... um....
> That guy from "Psycho" Master Bates...
> Um... umm...


 Really? That explains a lot!!

Chris.


----------



## ChrisW

Masters List?

Well, I could see Arnold Palmer, Jack Nicklaus, Ben Hogan and Tiger Woods as kits...


----------



## Dave Metzner

John P..........Kinda pushing the limits aren't we???????
The guy from Psycho.......Master Bates!!!!! rotflmao!

Are we waiting for the rim shot to go with that one??????? Badda-Boom!


----------



## Gerry-Lynn

Wolman66,

How about Vampira to go along with Tor Johnson??? I'd like that one!

Gerry-Lynn


----------



## SUNGOD

I've done some vehicle kits I'd like to see so here's some figure/monster kits I'd like to see in plastic :-

JAWS, GREAT WHITE SHARK

KING KONG VERSES V-REX (from Peter Jacksons superb 2005 remake) plus the BRONTOSAURUS

HARRYHAUSEN KITS (in particular TALOS)

MAN THING (not as hugely popular as Hulk etc but still a memorable Marvel character that thousands of people like me grew up with)

DRACULA in one or more of his various incarnations from Coppola's movie BRAM STOKER'S DRACULA (the most faithful to the book Dracula movie)

GODZILLA 98 (the unmade Polar Lights kit)

GIANT CRAB/S attacking some pirates or from Mysterious Island etc

INVASION OF THE SAUCERMEN


----------



## fortress

With the sudden loss of Lunr Models I think this would be
a great move for Moebuis to fill in that gap. They are already
off to a great start. So "Big Mo" if you are reading this here
is my Want List:


Planet of the Apes Icaruis "18"
(fully loaded interior with crew figures)

Lost in Space Jupiter2 "18"
(fully loaded interior with crew)

Lost in Space Gemini 12 "18"
(fully Loaded interior with crew)

Voyage to the Bottom of the Sea 
Seaview Movie Version 

Land Of the Giants Spindrift Spaceship "18"
(fully Loaded interior with crew)

Fantastic Voyage Proteus submarine "18"
(fully loaded interior with crew)

The Invaders spaceship "18"
(fully Loaded interior with crew)

Lost in Space Prison ship Ship Diorama
with Mini J2 from "condemned of space.

Alien Nostromos towing ship "18"

Black Hole USS Palomino Explorer "18"

Titan A.E Valkyrie Spaceship "18"


Well that's it.....FOR NOW!:thumbsup:

Fortress


----------



## John P

Dave Metzner said:


> John P..........Kinda pushing the limits aren't we???????
> The guy from Psycho.......Master Bates!!!!! rotflmao!


I was afraid I was, but there you go repeating it, so now we're BOTH in trouble! :lol:


----------



## sirkillianthere

*How about more haunted houses in scale with Adams Family House and Bates House...*

How about the houses from the opening of Scooby Doo, seasons 1 and 2? Collins mansion from Dark Shadows? Munsters mansion?

Also, the great villains from Scooby Doo seasons one and two, like the Creeper, Ghost of Hyde, etc?


----------



## Auroranut

The Munsters house is a great idea!!

Chris.


----------



## kit-junkie

Auroranut said:


> The Munsters house is a great idea!!
> 
> Chris.


I'll second that!


----------



## Auroranut

All in favour??


----------



## mcdougall

AYE....I've been hoping for another Haunted House for years... with ghosts...skeletons...graveyard... old gnarled trees....the spookier the better:thumbsup:
1313 Mockingbird Lane would be cool!!!


----------



## sirkillianthere

*More munsters...*

To go along with the Munster's Living Room, how about Grandpa's Dungeon, complete with the spiral stairs...


----------



## sirkillianthere

*And...*

Abbot & Costello in 1:8 as they appeared in A&C Meet Frankenstein. And new matching sculpts of Drac, Frank, and Wolfman...


----------



## deadmanincfan

More Munsters! A & C! yesssssssssss!


----------



## Seaview

To repeat what I wrote at the beginning of this thread: 1/24 Scale VTTBOTS Diving Bell, with crew and operable hatch (much like the upcoming LIS Space Pod).


----------



## fortress

For the LIS space pod and chariot, I would love a Robinson family
figure set in scale with both kits.

I think 2 sets should be offered;
Season 1 Robinson family in spacesuits/w robot
Season 3 Robinson family/w Robot


Yeah baby! Yeah!

Fortress:thumbsup:


----------



## Seaview

OK, here it comes for the ultimate Space Family Robinson collector; 
a 12" GLOW GEMINI XII.


----------



## fortress

Here is a crazy one! 

Irwin Allen's
City beneath the Sea Pacifica underwater city Diorama
w/ Mini Flying Sub and Aqua Dozer

Fortress


----------



## spindrift

1/24 Robinson figure sets for the Chariot and Pod is a must. HUGE potential sales market for Moebius. I personally think those kits are incomplete without figures- especially the Chariot!
Gary


----------



## Dave Metzner

I'm sure that the garage kit guys will do a Robinson family in resin. 
I don't think that Moebius will do them in styrene anytime soon.

Dave


----------



## gareee

Wish list, eh? A few oldie items I'd like to see:

WOTW martian war machines (Old Pal version and also the newer spielberg version)

It!
She Creature
Beast from 20,000 Fathoms
Bigger Flying Sub
Harryhausen First men in the MOON space "ball" or Catepillar kit
Gorgo
Space Ghost Phantom Cruiser

Newer stuffs:

Serenity
That bigger PM Klingon Destroyer talked about
Galaxy Quest ship
Kong V-rex kit
Stargate tv series ships (Especially wraith fighter, Wraith motherships, Auri ships)

While I love classic stuff, there are SO many current licenses that have been completely forgotten (Like Serenity and the Stargate series) that doing some of those might attract the younger audience to modeling as a hobby again.

Car wise, how about some classic Odd Rodds kits, or maybe even newer Odd Rodds based on newer notable cars, like the PT Cruiser, the new mustang, or the funky smart cars?

BTW, the larger size Seaview is a dream come true. I do know I'd gladly buy a larger format Flying Sub, but rather then ONLY dwell in Irwin Allen releases, I'd rather see some new territory convered.

Figure wise, how about Hercules, Xena, or Aries from the TV shows? Or even a kit of the sea creatures from Surface? A big Species Sil it would be very nice, especially if cast in translucent green.

Just so many licenses in the last 20 years that have been totally unmined for gold.


----------



## deadmanincfan

...sure seem to be a lot of us that want to see (or NOT see as the case may be ) Space Ghost's Phantom Cruiser...:woohoo:


----------



## seaQuest

John P said:


> *Firefly: *The mudders' statue of the Hero of Canton! :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> The man they call Jayne?????????????
> 
> Pass me the Mudder's Milk...:woohoo:
Click to expand...


----------



## deadmanincfan

...wacky fun...:wave:


----------



## spindrift

Thanks Dave for the insight on the figures question. Are these too difficult to do or are they not important enough cost-wise to include them with the vehicles? Just wondering...
Gary


----------



## Moebius

spindrift said:


> Thanks Dave for the insight on the figures question. Are these too difficult to do or are they not important enough cost-wise to include them with the vehicles? Just wondering...
> Gary


We looked at costs involved, and what we thought the interest was, and decided to stay away from them. I know there are guys working on resin figures already, so it shouldn't be much of problem to find some good figures soon after the kits are out. So many variables to them, resin would be much easier than styrene in this case.


----------



## Y3a

FireFox?


----------



## mcdougall

MONSTER MODELS:thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## packard400

I might be going outside the box, but how about the three concept cars
from the 1964 World's Fair General Motors Futurama II? They were:

The Firebird IV

The GM-X Stiletto

The Runabout

I know these aren't exactly SF, but they look like they could be.


----------



## gareee

mcdougall said:


> MONSTER MODELS:thumbsup:
> Mcdee


How about monster models that have never been made? Monster of Pedras Blancas? It! GORT and Klaatu, HarryHausen's Behemoth, 20,000 Fathoms, Gorgo (Man a BIG Gorgo kit to go along with PL's old Big Godzilla kit would be sweet!)

Since there's a new creature movie and wolfman in progress, kits based from them would be nice.. do them 1:6th scale, and eat some of Sideshow's market.

Come to think of it, there's also Buffy, Angel, and a host of TV "genre" still that could be more current diorama fodder.

Outer Limit kits might also be nice.


----------



## mcdougall

Hey Gareee...I couldn't agree with you any more...There are so many Monster figures that need to be made into styrene and should be...even a new take on the Wolfman and the Creature from the New Movies would be SCHWEET :thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## gareee

Mobius has a balance they need to walk.. doing vintage stuff like the Seaview to appease us, but also they need to (IMHO) do some stuff to appeal to new modelers as well. Doing some things based on recent tv shows, or even video games would probably be a good idea.

Some Castlevania dioramas would be killer, and might hook in older kit builders as well as newer ones.

Videogame licenses that could have possibilites might be:

Bioshock (that big deep sea diver thing would make an awesome kit!)
Donkey Kong Country, Spyro the dragon, Nights into Dreams, Resident Evil, or anything with unique characters, and a popular license.

I'd still love a Compact Pussycat though, and a good sized Penelope Pitstop....

Actually now that I think of it,. video game license could save the model inductry in attracting new modelers.. just pick some with monsters, and make em in scale with the old aurora stuff, and you'll probably appeal with some to vintage modelers as well.


----------



## Gamma Goblin

My Choices are:

Space 1999 Eagle: In 1/48 scale or bigger.

2001 Discovery: in some large scale as well, around the size of the seaview would be very cool

or any other 2001 subjects: Aries, Moonbus, Orion, all big scale kits please.

Thanks for your consideration.


----------



## scotpens

packard400 said:


> I might be going outside the box, but how about the three concept cars from the 1964 World's Fair General Motors Futurama II? They were:
> 
> The Firebird IV
> 
> The GM-X Stiletto
> 
> The Runabout
> 
> I know these aren't exactly SF, but they look like they could be.


Well, now they're retro-futuristic. I don't think we'll see model kits of those anytime soon -- even for garage kit makers, that's a VERY limited market.

BTW, both the Firebird IV and GM-X Stiletto were slightly restyled and repainted, given new names (the Buick Century Cruiser and Pontiac Cirrus, respectively) and schlepped around the auto show circuit once more in 1969. And if the Firebird IV/Century Cruiser looks a tad familiar, it's because it made a brief appearance in an iconic sci-fi film. A bag of jelly beans to anyone who knows what movie it was.


----------



## Dr. Brad

Have I mentioned dinosaurs? I know, I know, I'll stop already.


----------



## SUNGOD

gareee said:


> Wish list, eh? A few oldie items I'd like to see:
> 
> WOTW martian war machines (Old Pal version and also the newer spielberg version)
> 
> It!
> She Creature
> Beast from 20,000 Fathoms
> Bigger Flying Sub
> Harryhausen First men in the MOON space "ball" or Catepillar kit
> Gorgo
> Space Ghost Phantom Cruiser
> 
> Newer stuffs:
> 
> Serenity
> That bigger PM Klingon Destroyer talked about
> Galaxy Quest ship
> Kong V-rex kit
> Stargate tv series ships (Especially wraith fighter, Wraith motherships, Auri ships)
> 
> While I love classic stuff, there are SO many current licenses that have been completely forgotten (Like Serenity and the Stargate series) that doing some of those might attract the younger audience to modeling as a hobby again.
> 
> Car wise, how about some classic Odd Rodds kits, or maybe even newer Odd Rodds based on newer notable cars, like the PT Cruiser, the new mustang, or the funky smart cars?
> 
> BTW, the larger size Seaview is a dream come true. I do know I'd gladly buy a larger format Flying Sub, but rather then ONLY dwell in Irwin Allen releases, I'd rather see some new territory convered.
> 
> Figure wise, how about Hercules, Xena, or Aries from the TV shows? Or even a kit of the sea creatures from Surface? A big Species Sil it would be very nice, especially if cast in translucent green.
> 
> Just so many licenses in the last 20 years that have been totally unmined for gold.






I'd love to see a Kong verses V Rex too plus Harryhausen kits!


----------



## scotpens

scotpens said:


> . . . if the Firebird IV/Century Cruiser looks a tad familiar, it's because it made a brief appearance in an iconic sci-fi film. A bag of jelly beans to anyone who knows what movie it was.


No guesses?

It was seen on a TV screen within the movie screen. Aboard a spacecraft.

The jelly beans are getting stale.


----------



## Auroranut

Dr Phibes!

Chris.


----------



## mcdougall

ans 2001 a Space Odessy :thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## scotpens

mcdougall said:


> ans 2001 a Space Odessy :thumbsup:
> Mcdee


We have a winner!

Oops -- sorry, my cat ate the jelly beans.


----------



## mcdougall

Dibs on the Fur ball???
Mcdee


----------



## Storvick

Kinda suprised no one listed any SeaQuest models. I missed out on the models for those when they came out now ya can only find them on e-bay for a ton of money.


----------



## John P

...or at HiWay Hobby in NJ for original price. No Seaquests, but he still has a few of the rest of the line gathering dust on the shelves.


----------



## Gamma Goblin

Just thinking, regarding the issue with Kubricks’s estate and the trouble of the 2001 license; would it be easier to negotiate for the 2010 license instead? The Discovery is in there, so are the EVA pods and both the Pam-Am Shuttle and Space Station are briefly seen as well, the only major craft that doesn’t appear in 2010 is the Aries.


----------



## Paulbo

Well, Gamma, that would be great except that then they'd have to make models of the terribly inaccurate recreations made for 2010 ... OR make them accurate to 2001 but then put up with people bellyaching about them not being accurate to the movie that they have the license for


----------



## starseeker

A 16" (1/24 scale) Flying Sub, a 1/24 mini sub, and a 1/24 2nd season diving bell.


----------



## SUNGOD

Paulbo said:


> Well, Gamma, that would be great except that then they'd have to make models of the terribly inaccurate recreations made for 2010 ... OR make them accurate to 2001 but then put up with people bellyaching about them not being accurate to the movie that they have the license for






I really don't think that would be an issue. I'm sure people will just be glad to have a Discovery in plastic. And the 2010 Discovery wasn't that different to the 2001 Discovery was it?


----------



## WarpeD

I wish for the Argonaut from "Around the World Under the Sea." And for the movie...on DVD. Now can I blow out the candles?


----------



## starseeker

As Moebius currently has a license for Irwin Allen, I'll leave out everything else I'd like (even Proteus from Fantastic Voyage - at least it's a Fox property) and add a 1:1 first season laser pistol from Lost in Space.


----------



## Lee Staton

My wish kit is more recent. I'd love a great plastic kit of the Serenity from "Firefly." The show has a growing following (as opposed to a waning one) and it'd be a cool subject. (And I know others have mentioned it.)

Lee


----------



## gareee

That WOULD be nice.. especially since the only official version is the tiny christmas tree ornament.. and the tooling could possibly be reused for a later 'reaver" release versopn.


----------



## scotpens

[IMG-LEFT]http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/thumb/6/63/Submarine_Hydronaut.jpg/220px-Submarine_Hydronaut.jpg[/IMG-LEFT]


WarpeD said:


> I wish for the Argonaut from "Around the World Under the Sea." And for the movie...on DVD. Now can I blow out the candles?


It was the Hydronaut, and IMHO, it's not a particularly exciting or interesting design. Maybe because it looked too much like real research submersibles, or maybe because the name is half Greek and half Latin.


----------



## WarpeD

Oops. Yer right, and IMHO it was mucho cool. But I was a kid at the time, remember!?  I almost cried at the end. I think what really grabbed me is that the sub really existed - the main "effects miniature" was 1:1. Hokey story, but nicely filmed. Hydronaut had an interior that was, again too big for the outside, but it really grabbed me. I dug anything submarine after getting hooked on VTTBOTS. The Proteus had the same effect. Unfortunately, a similar fate as the Hydronaut. All three had spiffy glass noses, and you could see where you were going, unless, of course, you were heading into a mine field or towards a rock face or into an arterio-veinus fistula.


----------



## toyroy

scotpens said:


> [IMG-LEFT]http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/thumb/6/63/Submarine_Hydronaut.jpg/220px-Submarine_Hydronaut.jpg[/IMG-LEFT]...the Hydronaut...


Looks like a cross between a submarine and a monorail. Hmm...


----------



## Gamma Goblin

Paulbo said:


> Well, Gamma, that would be great except that then they'd have to make models of the terribly inaccurate recreations made for 2010 ... OR make them accurate to 2001 but then put up with people bellyaching about them not being accurate to the movie that they have the license for



Yes, just make the 2001 version and slap on the 2010 logo on the box, I don’t think many people would be silly enough to complain that it wasn’t accurate to the sequel’s Discovery.


----------



## SUNGOD

Gamma Goblin said:


> Yes, just make the 2001 version and slap on the 2010 logo on the box, I don’t think many people would be silly enough to complain that it wasn’t accurate to the sequel’s Discovery.




You might well be on to something there Gamma! I think all fans would care about is having the model and not what logo is on the box or if there's a few slight innacuracies. Most models have a few slight innacuracies anyway.

In fact I'd buy a plastic Discovery with a Spinal Tap style "all black" box without any writing or Logo's on it at all. I couldn't care less as long as the model was good.


----------



## WarpeD

Looks like the Hydronaut still exists....albeit in somewhat of an embarrassing paint job!

http://flickr.com/photos/modern_fred/2070809781

Got the movie. Now I realize that my distress at the end of the movie was more due to the two hours of my life that I would never get back!! Still....nifty sub. Scratchbuild potential if Moebius isn't interested. I will definitely spin up a CGI version.

This is the surface and live action set, BTW, and most of the shots using it were from front angles or angles where you wouldn't see that the sub was shorter in proportion to the underwater filming miniature. The Hydronaut also has a Tardis effect interior. Who was a busy man.


----------



## JAT

This may be going around the corner ( bend? ) a little, but it could be interesting to tackle the 1) interior-crew area of the double deck C57-D, at about 12 inches. same for 2) Day The Earth Stood Still saucer-the control area, maybe with our friend Gort present 3) a 12-15 inch Invader's saucer ( accurate and to scale ), with appropriate figures, 4) a 1/32nd scale Gemini 5) a Wells-accurate Martian war machine standing maybe 15-18 inches tall, Tobor's flying craft from Master of the World (Vincent Price ), and this is going to sound really obscure, but I think it would be great fun to see a kit of Janos Skorzeny throwing an intern out of a hospital window from The Night Stalker---scared me to death first time I saw it.


----------



## Mars - 1

Munsters


----------



## starmanmm

Space Ghost Phantom Cruiser

Johnny Quest collection

How about a collection of the creatures from the Tremors movies?


----------



## mr.victor

Not going too far out on a limb. I'd like to see glow versions of the Mummy and the new Frankie coming out.


----------



## Bruce Bishop

I wish for the income I used to have before I got married then lost my job a few years ago. Then I wouldn't have to worry about how I am going to buy the new kits coming out!


----------



## JAT

JAT said:


> This may be going around the corner ( bend? ) a little, but it could be interesting to tackle the 1) interior-crew area of the double deck C57-D, at about 12 inches. same for 2) Day The Earth Stood Still saucer-the control area, maybe with our friend Gort present 3) a 12-15 inch Invader's saucer ( accurate and to scale ), with appropriate figures, 4) a 1/32nd scale Gemini 5) a Wells-accurate Martian war machine standing maybe 15-18 inches tall, Tobor's flying craft from Master of the World (Vincent Price ), and this is going to sound really obscure, but I think it would be great fun to see a kit of Janos Skorzeny throwing an intern out of a hospital window from The Night Stalker---scared me to death first time I saw it.


Additionally, think a decent scale/size Forbidden Planet blaster battery with maybe three crewmen would make for some interesting dioramas.


----------



## Dave Metzner

Send your wishes for the Forbidden Planet stuff to Round 2 - we won't be doing anything with that property since thy have the license and have already re- issued Robby and will be re-issuing C-57 D

Dave


----------



## OzyMandias

Auroranut said:


> Dr Phibes!
> 
> Chris.


"What kind of fiend are you, Phibes?"
"The kind that wins, Biederbeck." :thumbsup:

Vincent in styrene, ooooh I've come over all tingly (pun intended). You could give him alternate heads and a phonograph voice amplifier to plug into his neck.

I really love some of the ideas that have popped up in this thread. So many kits I'd love to see produced. Put me down for one of just about everything already mentioned. 

Following on from Chris's idea, what about a collection of the great horror actors in character? Frank and Dave have kicked Karloff off with a couple of great kits, but what about:
Bela as Bela the Gypsy from the Wolfman
Lon Chaney Jr as Larry Talbot with cane (with Claude Rains on the side)
Peter Lorre with bird wings from The Raven. You could add Boris and Vincent into that mix as well.
Dwight Frye as Renfield or Fritz.

OK, so they may be a little obscure for the mainstream market, but as companion pieces for kits already available... Think of the diorama potential!


----------



## phicks

As a late comer to this thread, I found it easiest to just copy and paste the ideas I liked best:

6) 1/32 Scale Moonbus

7) 1/32 Scale Proteus

(4) Super Heroes - Get the lic for more DC figs, becuse we really, really need a great awesome representation of *GREEN LANTERN! *Also we need the rest of the Justice League (Hawkman, Red Tornado, Flash) , as designed by a top notch comic artist, such as Neal Adams, Alex Ross, or Jim Lee.

SPACE 1999 EAGLE --- with TRANSPORTER, FREIGHTER, LABORATORY pod variations possibly 24 inch (double the size of the 12 inch Product Enterprise ones). Clear or tinted windows on the cockpit and pod, with cockpit detail, figures and pod interior. Product Enterprise did the 12 inch Eagles very well for a fair price, but we couldn't handle the sticker shock of their 24 inch kits. Market a 24 inch styrene Eagle at $99 and watch them fly off the shelf.

2001 DISCOVERY, ARIES ---- same interior details as above

*Superheroes:
*1/8 Classic X-Men (early Byrne era) individual kits with interlocking bases
1/8 classic Avengers (adams/Buscema era) individual kits with interlocking bases

*Nostromo 18" to 24"
*Mini Nostromo w/ refinery 18" to 24"

_...I want dinosaurs!...PL screwed up by sculpting dinosaurs to look like monsters. That just turns off the serious paleo collector. Dinosaurs done accurately are scary enough! And you have a built in extra market of every museum in the world that has a dinosaur exhibit. Concentrate on carnosaurs and you won't go wrong: T Rex, Allosaurus, Baryonx, Dilophosaurus._


----------



## Xenodyssey

toyroy said:


> Looks like a cross between a submarine and a monorail. Hmm...


Now that's a movie I haven't seen in a long while (Around the World Under the Sea). Would make a good model kit.


----------



## John P

JAT said:


> Additionally, think a decent scale/size Forbidden Planet blaster battery with maybe three crewmen would make for some interesting dioramas.


That would be very cool in 1/35 scale. Set it on the shelf next to one of those Tamiya WWII quad antiircraft guns.


----------



## hedorah59

I really like Seaviews list



Seaview said:


> 1) 1/32 Scale Spindrift, with interior, crew, passengers and operable sliding hatch.
> 
> 
> 
> 3) 1/24 Scale VTTBOTS Diving Bell, with crew and operable hatch.
> 
> 
> 
> 5) 1/6 scale Time Tunnel Diorama; Doug & Tony standing on the ramp within 4 rings of the tunnel structure, with a clear backdrop that has a circular time tunnel decal on it, which could be illuminated.
> 
> 6) 1/32 Scale Moonbus
> 
> 7) 1/32 Scale Proteus


With the the two adjustments for kits done and on the way, these are the kits I am hoping for some day. Especially Spindrift


----------



## Mitchellmania

I'm not saying, because my ideas get locked down.


----------



## GordonMitchell

Id like to see
A decent Gunstar,a Monster Squad Creature,infact all of them,A decent sized Spindrift,POTA Icarus spacecraft,George Pal Time Machine and even the remake would be smart(you would only need one mould for the seat for both versions a small saving but a saving none the less)A reasonably priced and sized Nautilus,even a diorama with Nemo and Ned and a couple of the Squid tentacles a bit of hull,I can just see it,maybe a Harryhausen monster or two.....oh and anything you have in the pipeline,that little lot should se me into the 70's(and I dont mean the era...:jestcheers,Gordon


----------



## Dr. Brad

I know it will never happen, but I'd like more styrene dinosaurs (not Prehistoric Scenes style) in the vein of Tamiya's diorama series. It'll never happen, but I can dream.


----------



## GordonMitchell

Oh I forgot about Hogan,Klink and Shultz from Hogans Heroes and maybe even Green Hornet and Kato,Kim Ito made a nice set in the early 90's he could maybe let those go as master copies......oh I wish I hadn't started thinking about this now......lol,cheers,Gordon


----------



## xsavoie

2001 Space Station,Moonbus,Orion Spacecraft and Astronauts.Proteus.


----------



## JAT

Dave Metzner said:


> Send your wishes for the Forbidden Planet stuff to Round 2 - we won't be doing anything with that property since thy have the license and have already re- issued Robby and will be re-issuing C-57 D
> 
> Dave


Will do, Dave. Thanks, Jeff


----------



## Steve H

Actually, if Moebius has access to the tools, I'd like to see some re-pops of older Aurora kits. Aurora used to do a lot of 'X Planes' and other oddball items like the 'flying jeep'. Of course I'd love to see modern quality versions of same, but I understand that there's just no mass interest in, say, the X-22. So, existing tooling would have to do.

Hey, Revell does it, right? Man, I never move fast enough when they pop out those old missile kits.

Say, who has the old Renwal molds? I'd love an Atomic Cannon.


----------



## Dave Metzner

Monogram had all the Aurora aircraft tooling as far as i know..
We do not have acess to any old aurora tooling....If we re-issue old Aurora kits it will necessarily be in new tools...
I have no idea where the old Renwall tools are right now..I kinda think that Revell has them I'm pretty sure that they've issued the Wrenwall GMC wrecker in a Revell box 

So I'm afraid you're outta luck on all that stuff coming from Moebius Models....


----------



## Steve H

Awww. Actually, for some reason, I have a thought that Lindberg might have the Renwall tools. I'm shocking myself to even remember they're in business again.

*ha* as least I didn't ask about the Pyro stuff! Most of that was repurposed Marusan and Nitto anyway, IIRC.

Didn't somebody reissue the old clear sided cutaway model of the submarine USS Washington? I could have sworn that was a Renwall kit. Well, anyway, keep on keeping on, guys!


----------



## Dave Metzner

I think that there were two different Polaris Sub Cutaways - Revell did one -- Maybe Renwall was the other --
I believe that the revell has been re-issued recently as part of theire SRP program..

Dave


----------



## Mark Dorais

1 An 18" Spindrift based on the hero filming miniature with interior.
2 The spacecraft from the original Planet of the Apes movie with interior.
3 Submarine from Fantastic Voyage.


----------



## Old_McDonald

Mark Dorais said:


> 1 An 18" Spindrift based on the hero filming miniature with interior.
> 2 The spacecraft from the original Planet of the Apes movie with interior.
> 3 Submarine from Fantastic Voyage.


I would also like to have an Icarus spaceship. I'm hoping, however, that someone can project the rest of the ship that was under water into the model. Only the bridge was sticking out of the water. Perhaps using what was left of the burned out portion of the ship from Beneath the Planet of the Apes could help.


----------



## Dave Metzner

Well, as usual this has become a list of suggestions that largely repeats the same lists I've read over and over and over again since 1997 or whenever it was that Lisa Grecco started the PL BB.....Lots of the same people posting the same wishes.
Not to say that there aren't a few nuggets buried in this....

I still like John P's "Master List" especialy that Psycho guy - Master-B------ I'm still chuckling over that one

Seriously, there are large chunks of this list that will never see light of day as styrene kits There is just not enough market for them to be done profitably in styrene...Many of the sugested figure kits fall into this category....Captain Ahab comes to mind as an example!

All the old MPC kits, anything that is old Monogram or Revell - old Hawk kits - I'm sorry but in most cases those tools exist in sombody else's warehouse right now - you need to be talking to them about re-issuing them - It makes no sense for us to invest in kitting something that belongs to another manufacturer......

MPC, AMT and Polar Lights tools belong to Learning Curve Brands and are licensed to Round -2 if you want MPC or AMT kits send your cards and letters to Round 2 - they're already busy re-doing a bunch of old stuff
Obviously those old Monogram kits and old Revell kits are still the property of Revell - you need to ask them about that stuff...
As for Hawk kits and old Lindberg stuff that all belongs to Lindberg now...
For old Aurora airplane kits - contact Revell they own all that tooling and tooling they don't own is for kits that won't sell in sufficient numbers to do new tooling!

If it's a license that someone else is currently actively producing - Star Trek, Forbidden Planet - War of the Worlds - just to name three that come to mind right now it is probably wise to consider directing your wishes to the people who hold those licenses....

I'm sure that some of you won't welcome these suggestions, that's ok you can keep on wishing for anything you can imagine; just so long as you understand that not everything is possible much less practical or most importantly profitable to do as a Plastic kit!

Dave


----------



## iamweasel

Hell, I get giddy enough with what comes out most of the time anyways. Lots of times I'm not even a fan of the stuff that gets made until I see it in kit form then think...hmmm, not bad and then get it. Other then the Jupitor 2 I previously never gave any LIS stuff any thought....now, in kit form...me like!!


----------



## Seashark

Proteus. Any scale.


----------



## Moebius

Bill Paxton as the Hand of God killer....


----------



## Steve H

Dave or Frank, here's a question.

Which studios are...complicated...to work with licensing-wise, and which have been really positive. I'm not asking for NDA kinds of thing, nor even a 'bitch list' (that might be a problem down the line)

As in, say, 'working with (studio) has been a dream on (name of kit) and we have great relations with them' .

Reason I ask is this would help me try and figure something that is different, have market potential and might just surprise the building community. 

What, the big flying head from Zardoz wouldn't be a huge seller?


----------



## Moebius

Steve H said:


> Dave or Frank, here's a question.
> 
> Which studios are...complicated...to work with licensing-wise, and which have been really positive. I'm not asking for NDA kinds of thing, nor even a 'bitch list' (that might be a problem down the line)
> 
> As in, say, 'working with (studio) has been a dream on (name of kit) and we have great relations with them' .
> 
> Reason I ask is this would help me try and figure something that is different, have market potential and might just surprise the building community.
> 
> What, the big flying head from Zardoz wouldn't be a huge seller?


Best by far is the folks over at Irwin Allen!


----------



## Dave Metzner

Seashark -
For your Proteus - in any scale contact Drew Huffman at Crows Nest Models - His is 1/72 scale - it's resin and it's really nice...
Don't hold your breath waiting for a styrene version - It's not going to be happening at Moebius Models anytime soon!

Dave


----------



## JAT

Dave Metzner said:


> Well, as usual this has become a list of suggestions that largely repeats the same lists I've read over and over and over again since 1997 or whenever it was that Lisa Grecco started the PL BB.....Lots of the same people posting the same wishes.
> Not to say that there aren't a few nuggets buried in this....
> 
> I still like John P's "Master List" especialy that Psycho guy - Master-B------ I'm still chuckling over that one
> 
> Seriously, there are large chunks of this list that will never see light of day as styrene kits There is just not enough market for them to be done profitably in styrene...Many of the sugested figure kits fall into this category....Captain Ahab comes to mind as an example!
> 
> All the old MPC kits, anything that is old Monogram or Revell - old Hawk kits - I'm sorry but in most cases those tools exist in sombody else's warehouse right now - you need to be talking to them about re-issuing them - It makes no sense for us to invest in kitting something that belongs to another manufacturer......
> 
> MPC, AMT and Polar Lights tools belong to Learning Curve Brands and are licensed to Round -2 if you want MPC or AMT kits send your cards and letters to Round 2 - they're already busy re-doing a bunch of old stuff
> Obviously those old Monogram kits and old Revell kits are still the property of Revell - you need to ask them about that stuff...
> As for Hawk kits and old Lindberg stuff that all belongs to Lindberg now...
> For old Aurora airplane kits - contact Revell they own all that tooling and tooling they don't own is for kits that won't sell in sufficient numbers to do new tooling!
> 
> If it's a license that someone else is currently actively producing - Star Trek, Forbidden Planet - War of the Worlds - just to name three that come to mind right now it is probably wise to consider directing your wishes to the people who hold those licenses....
> 
> I'm sure that some of you won't welcome these suggestions, that's ok you can keep on wishing for anything you can imagine; just so long as you understand that not everything is possible much less practical or most importantly profitable to do as a Plastic kit!
> 
> Dave


Completely understood, and agreed with. Never had any actual expectation that these wishes would come to fruition (at least not with Moebius...at this time). Just kinda fun dreamin' a little. Once I get my hands dirty trying some mods on the Jupiter I may also try scratch building or kit bashing a Martian War Machine or blaster battery. Til' then, I am overwhelmingly excited as well as satisfied to have (finally, after all these many years) THE Jupiter 2 (in a very nice scale to boot). No gripes at all. Fully expect that the wait will have been worth it.


----------



## Dave Metzner

Martian War Machine has been done- It's out there in at least a couple different versions...
There are a number of items on the wish list that are available - in the case of the War Machines they are styrene kits..
Some others are resin kits - Icarus (planet of the Apes) has been done in resin - Drew is offering Proteus - there is a whole world of resin stuff out there........
Some of you guys need to give it up, and shell out the bucks for those resin kits if you really want those subjects because that's the only way you're gonna get your hands on some subjects.........

Dave


----------



## rondenning

I would buy several LIS Robot B-9's in 1/6 scale!!(Robby too):thumbsup:
The Day the Earth Stood Still Saucer, and Gort(from the original movie), and several ships from the movie "Starship Troopers" (and some bugs), and would really like the Death Gliders from Stargate(the movie), as well as the Stargate itself, and all the other ships from SG-1,( and Horus guards and the like, as figure models!!
:devil:Ron:devil:


----------



## Dave Metzner

This thread will eventualy get closed just like all the wish lists before it...
Just a matter of time.....
Hey, wait a minute something is missing.
No wish list is quite complete without Bat Toys asking for Shenna of the Jungle........
Bats are you out there??? Don't let me down....I'm counting on you!

Dave


----------



## iamweasel

So the requests for Harry Dean Stanton kits doesn't affect you? Wait...have those not been hoisted upon Moebius' shoulders yet?


----------



## JAT

Dave Metzner said:


> Martian War Machine has been done- It's out there in at least a couple different versions...
> There are a number of items on the wish list that are available - in the case of the War Machines they are styrene kits..
> Some others are resin kits - Icarus (planet of the Apes) has been done in resin - Drew is offering Proteus - there is a whole world of resin stuff out there........
> Some of you guys need to give it up, and shell out the bucks for those resin kits if you really want those subjects because that's the only way you're gonna get your hands on some subjects.........
> 
> Dave


Sorry, you're right, of course. I actually plan to pick up one or two of the Pegasus war machines. They look to be pretty dead on in their contours, something previous iterations have not got quite right to my eye. I guess that I have my own idea of the Wells version (which, while fairly well described by the author is still, I believe open to some interpretation). Since this would be my "take" on his descriptions I obviously could never expect anyone to produce that very interpretation. Again, once I am able to get some experience under my belt I think it will be fun (along with the torturous, mind numbingly frustrating and confounding process) to attempt to build that vision. Check with me in about a year appearing in a mental health facility near you.


----------



## Zorro

iamweasel said:


> So the requests for Harry Dean Stanton kits doesn't affect you? Wait...have those not been hoisted upon Moebius' shoulders yet?


After asking for years, I've finally given up on the possibility of a Harry Dean Stanton kit. 

Howabout a Steve Buscemi kit?


----------



## Steve H

Irwin Allen bin berry berry good to Moebius. OK, cool, I think I can work with that. 

How about an 8-window Seaview in 1/350 scale to compliment the 4-window version coming out? yes, the old Aurora/PL release is out there (and I assume they're unable to re-release that kit now) but it's such a raggy, tired old thing now...

oh, lordy, here's a wacky idea. 'Sci Fi Scenes'. it's like Monster Scenes only with the SF flavor, re-imagining of various concepts like 'Spaceship control room' and 'Time machine' and 'Laborotory' and the like. Just go nutty, total '50s vibe. No need to license, totally original.

oh, for pop culture how about Mars Attacks? Not the Tim Burton movie, but go back to the lurid, gorey bubblegum cards.


----------



## OzyMandias

Steve H said:


> oh, lordy, here's a wacky idea. 'Sci Fi Scenes'. it's like Monster Scenes only with the SF flavor, re-imagining of various concepts like 'Spaceship control room' and 'Time machine' and 'Laborotory' and the like. Just go nutty, total '50s vibe. No need to license, totally original.


What a GREAT idea! Im voting for this one too!:thumbsup: 

You could have a clone lab, a robot maintenance workshop, high tech surveillance setup, MiB type charcters, a Doc Brown type Scientist in a grotty lab coat with crazy hair, grey aliens (and an autopsy room) Flying Saucer and Area 51 diorama, robots, cyborgs..... ooooh the list goes on and on.


----------



## Steve H

OzyMandias said:


> What a GREAT idea! Im voting for this one too!:thumbsup:
> 
> You could have a clone lab, a robot maintenance workshop, high tech surveillance setup, MiB type charcters, a Doc Brown type Scientist in a grotty lab coat with crazy hair, grey aliens (and an autopsy room) Flying Saucer and Area 51 diorama, robots, cyborgs..... ooooh the list goes on and on.


Bases designed to link up, various pricepoints, figures with a small base to large elaborate sets.

yep, I think that would be nifty. very nifty indeed


----------



## Dave Metzner

Although there is no kit fairy...kinda like there is no credit fairy..
There may be a few wishes granted in the next year or so....No Harry Dean Stanton kit... No Shenna of the Jungle either... But there is some really neat new stuff coming..

I Hobby ought to be verrrrry interrrresting this year......

Dave


----------



## mcdougall

OzyMandias said:


> What a GREAT idea! Im voting for this one too!:thumbsup:
> 
> You could have a clone lab, a robot maintenance workshop, high tech surveillance setup, MiB type charcters, a Doc Brown type Scientist in a grotty lab coat with crazy hair, grey aliens (and an autopsy room) Flying Saucer and Area 51 diorama, robots, cyborgs..... ooooh the list goes on and on.


I bashed this using a few different kits...

























Hey Dave ...among the 'Few' wishes granted...hmmm... does there happen to be any Monster Models creeping into that little ol' wish list?...and not necessarily Universal Monsters...but any figure monsters?
Mcdee:wave:

More of the above Diorama here... http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=257283


----------



## Y3a

MAster wish list? I hope Moebius is around for 50 or so years doing the high quality work they do now. They seem to have the same 'taste' in models we do so I am just happy if they continue!


----------



## Dave Metzner

Mc dee, 
All of the models we will announce in October will definitely be made of Plastic...

That's about all you'll get from me until I-Hobby opens in October....

Dave


----------



## gaz91

My wish list..
re-issues of all the monsters of the movies kits inc some new one's,
The Phantom,Mole people.
Also for someone to pick up where Aurora left off with a new line of scifi scenes 1/13,
Robbie,
B9,
Metaluna,
Time Machine, oh and a Morlock for good measure,
plus all new monster scenes :wave:


----------



## mcdougall

Dave Metzner said:


> Mc dee,
> All of the models we will announce in October will definitely be made of Plastic...
> 
> AAAHHHA!!! I knew it!
> 
> That's about all you'll get from me until I-Hobby opens in October....
> 
> Dave



October eh???...Beginning or end?...
(hmmm...that only gives us about 2 months of wild speculations....sounds good to me)
Mcdee:wave:


----------



## OzyMandias

Just keep building while we speculate! Dave says it's good for us...

One more for the wish list and I'm pretty sure it hasn't been pitched yet. I would love to see the Maria/Futura robot from Metropolis on a diorama base like part of Rotwang's laboratory. Think of the Bride of Frankenstein but more like her box art.


----------



## Steve H

OzyMandias said:


> Just keep building while we speculate! Dave says it's good for us...
> 
> One more for the wish list and I'm pretty sure it hasn't been pitched yet. I would love to see the Maria/Futura robot from Metropolis on a diorama base like part of Rotwang's laboratory. Think of the Bride of Frankenstein but more like her box art.


You know, this might time just right.

There's a major restoration of Metropolis going on right now in Germany, some new prints were found in, I think, Brazil of all places and it was a really big deal. I assume there's going to be publicity about the new 'almost complete' movie in the SF and film community.

Fairly iconic imagery, national publicity when the film is revealed sometime in 2010 (IIRC)...


----------



## Lee Staton

Dave Metzner said:


> Although there is no kit fairy...


Sorry Dave, but you and Frank are at least at the level of Santa Claus!!

I'd love to see a kit of BTTF3's 1885 Doc Brown, with his long duster and that souped-up rifle. There's so much character in that getup it'd make a fun kit! And the BTTF trilogy seems to be showing all the time on various cable channels. (Not that Moebius is really doing figures--much!)

You guys are taking care of my wish list already. This feels like a plastic kit golden age to me!

Lee


----------



## mrmurph

I love surprises. And you guys are doing a great job keeping me busy. With the new kits coming out - Mummy, Frankenstein, Zombie (oh hey, I guess you just haven't announced that last one yet) - I'm in styrene heaven.
Thanks again!


----------



## Jimmy B

Dave Metzner said:


> Hobby ought to be verrrrry interrrresting this year......
> 
> Dave


I think I cracked the code: Moebius is doing a full Rowen and Martin Laugh-in series starting with Artie Johnson.


----------



## OzyMandias

Steve H said:


> You know, this might time just right.
> 
> There's a major restoration of Metropolis going on right now in Germany, some new prints were found in, I think, Brazil of all places and it was a really big deal. I assume there's going to be publicity about the new 'almost complete' movie in the SF and film community.
> 
> Fairly iconic imagery, national publicity when the film is revealed sometime in 2010 (IIRC)...


My thoughts exactly Steve. They found the new print in a film archive in Brazil and it runs substantially longer than any print currently available but is in much worse shape. Apparently they are working to restore as much as they possibly can to create a more complete version than existed previously. From what I understand there is only one scene that exists on the new print and not on the current version, which they cannot recover. Considering the age of the movie that's not too shabby. 

The projected release date is sometime in 2010.

I had this image of the robot walking forward from the equipment where she was created and Rotwang throwing his arms in the air maniacally. That would make for some sweet styrene...


----------



## Dave Metzner

Nope! No cigar........
No Maria No Metropolis .........
We're not going to play 20 questions....It would be good to just build the kits you have and wait to see what october brings....
I think that the time to close this thread is approaching rapidly.... 

Dave


----------



## Zorro

Michael J. Pollard!!


----------



## razorwyre1

i just keep praying for a good styrene version of george pal's time machine.


----------



## John P

You could leave the thread open and just let us keep having fun, Dave.


----------



## razorwyre1

dave i think one thread is better than the dozens that would happen without it, one for each new idea. 

besides, i think most of us realize that these wishes are pipe dreams....


----------



## StarshipClass

John P said:


> You could leave the thread open and just let us keep having fun, Dave.


Having had the experience myself on several occasions, it's a lot of fun to be the one to CLOSE threads. :devil:


----------



## JAT

Has anyone ever done a scale production kit of the Batcave? How about ( again recognizing the obscurity factor) Del Floria's Taylor Shop? James West's Pullman car? Moebius' home?


----------



## MJB

Wow, where to start.

First off, I would love to see Batman, Robin, Penguin, Superman, Superboy, and Wonder Woman reissued again with better poses and maybe some interlocking bases for the Batman figures as well as alternate heads with better likenesses to the TV and movie actors. I'd like to see the Joker, Riddler and Catwoman as well as the rest of the Justice League. 

Also, the original X-men, original Avengers and Fantastic Four with Dr. Doom.


----------



## bqeman

Abbott & Costello (meet Frankenstein, if possible),
Metamorpho The Element Man,
Hawkman


----------



## Seashark

I realize Moebius has been doing primarily sci-fi and horror subjects, but I was wondering if it would be within the realm of possiblity for you guys to tackle a real world Naval subject - *U.S.S. Nautilus SSN-571.*

The only styrene examples of this boat that _I_ know of are the old Lindberg/Revell and Aurora kits, which are not in the least bit accurate. 

If this _were_ possible I think it may broaden Moebius' customer base. Now I realize that you gents are full up with subjects, that's why I put this here...just to (hopefully) plant a seed.


----------



## jbeatles62

*Wishlist*

1/350 USS Enterprise TOS


----------



## ERVysther

OK, how about a Lon Chaney as the Vampire from LONDON AFTER MIDNIGHT kit? :thumbsup: Screamin's was cool back in the 90s, but I suspect we could get a knock out here...

We have Spiderman and the Green Goblin on the way, how about some of the other villains? Doc Ock, Vulture, Morbius, Myserio...I could go on and on but those are my top picks. :dude:

Also, how about some affordable Godzilla & Co. kits? The importation fees are KILLERS! :freak:

Maybe a few Dr. Who kits - and not just Daleks or Cybermen - lets see some Sea Devils, Sontarans, Ice Warriors...who knows?

Finally, how a new Bela Lugosi Dracula kit? The Mummy and Frankenstein are awesome - let's hit this one, too...please?

I know some of this may be far fetched, but, just asking.


----------



## Seashark

jbeatles62 said:


> 1/350 USS Enterprise TOS


You're in luck, Round 2 is working on that right now!


----------



## HabuHunter32

My top 10 wishes are:

1.large scale Spindrift

2.Creature from the Black Lagoon 

3.UFO Shado Mobile

4.UFO Interceptor

5.Christopher Lee Dracula

6.Abbott and Costello

7.Blade

8.8 window Seaview Conversion

9.1/350 TOS Klingon Battle Cruiser

10.1/350 TOS Romulan Bird of prey

I know that most of these will never see the light of day but hey..it's a wish list!

Also to thank all of the wonderfull people at Moebius for making plastic modeling fun again! You have fulfilled so many dreams already that it kind of seams selfish to ask for more! Continued best wishes for all of you and what the future holds!


----------



## Scheisseler

In no particular order:

the Vampire from London After Midnight

Murder Legendre from White Zombie

the new (Benicio Del Toro) Wolfman

John Carter of Mars (soon to be Pixar's first live-action film)

the completion of the Monster Scenes line (not necessarily including Vampirella)

Galactus

Dr. Doom

Fu Manchu (Karloff or Lee)

Let's see...what else can I think of that will NEVER be made...(what else is a wish list for?)


----------



## John P

Why are we wishing for Trek stuff on the Moebius forum when Round 2 is the company with the Trek license, not Moebius?


----------



## mcdougall

Good point John ...Hey how about a 'CLASSIC HAUNTED HOUSE' kit...Something real Spooky...I think the AFHH sold ok for Aurora back in the day??? and it could be a generic one and therefore no licence required :thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## Steve H

ya know, my problem with the 'wish' game is, I can't break away from reality enough. I keep thinking of the current and foreseeable marketplace, the fact that the 'culture' of model building is on life support, the number of retail outlets interested in carrying kits is constantly shrinking (except in the case of very, very limited 'event driven' licenses) and such like. 

For example, I'd LOVE to see Moebius do a 1/48 scale Lunar Module with the same insane detail and quality as they've been putting into their Irwin Allen kits. A LM with all the different parts for all the variations. Timing it for the 40th anny of Apollo 11 would have been ideal. But now that time is past, nobody would care NOW (well, except us) and even tho it could be an 'evergreen' kit, something stocked in every museum gift shop and via the web by the Smithsonian Air and Space, it would be judged as 'not enough ROI' and from a cold numbers standpoint, rightly so. But this is always the problem with 'real space' subjects.

Of course there's always the chance to hook up with a CURRENT TV show, there's a new reboot of 'V' coming and there's bound to be a couple of subjects worthy of plastic there, but then it becomes timing. Moebius would have to have the license in hand NOW and already solicited the kits to the hobby retailers because if they took a 'wait to see if the show is a success' approach, it would be too late, and the kits would street just as the show got canned in the middle of the second season. (of course, I have a gut feeling it'll be a major miracle if the show RUNS an entire season, way things go nowadays).

Man I wish I had the answer. I guess the solution is to make the subjects THEY love and hope that....energy, that spirit, that excitement transfers to the buying public.


----------



## Dave Metzner

Why do you guys spend your time wishing when you could be sitting at a workbench building something.... I've BUILT models for over 50 years and NEVER had a personal wish list. 
I have accumulated more kits that I'll ever be able to build and I can go out right now and find more kits I'd like to have.
I compare a list of members who post photos of finished kits on the BB to this list of wishers.... 
Seems to me that for the most part, we have two separate groups here, those who build kits and those who wish for kits... 
Are you a model builder or just a wisher?????
Believe me building is much more fun than wishing!

Dave


----------



## Dr. Brad

Have I mentioned that I want more realistic, accurate (to what we know now) styrene dinosaurs? I know it will never happen, but it's nice to dream...


----------



## Dave Metzner

There are tons of accurate and beautifully cast resin dinos out there......More costly that mass produced Styrene but they are available now....
AND many of them are far superior to anything ever produced in styrene probably superior to anything that could be produced in styrene...

You are probably wishing for somethng that will never happen - Revell will continue to re -issue to ole Aurora stuff that they still have and Round 2 is going to re-issue the old Polar Lights dinos.... but there is no incentive for anyone to invest in new accurate tools..

Do a little research into the resin kits I think you'll find some really nice stuff out there if you can get past the higher cost...

Dave


----------



## Dave Metzner

BY the way, speaking of resin kits...Resin Garage kit producers offer a wide range of kits that will never ever be produced in styrene....... The garage kit guys may be able to grant some of your wishes - Not as cheaply as mass produced styrene - but in many cases the GK guys are the only game in town....
If you cannot afford resin or don't want to learn how to work with it, then I'm afraid that there are alot of subjects that will never be on your workbench...

Dave


----------



## Steve H

Hey, I'm building! I'm working on an Airfix AH-64 and brother, this has become a bitch to work on! MAN am I rusty! It doesn't help that I don't have a proper workspace.

so there!


----------



## Dave Metzner

Is that the Airfix 1/48 kit?
You sure must like to torture yourself!
I have one of those laying right here in my disposal pile!
Try to get ahold of a Hasegawa Apache its a much nicer piece - you'll have more of your hair left after building it!

Dave


----------



## Ron Gross

Dave Metzner said:


> Why do you guys spend your time wishing when you could be sitting at a workbench building something.... I've BUILT models for over 50 years and NEVER had a personal wish list.
> I have accumulated more kits that I'll ever be able to build and I can go out right now and find more kits I'd like to have.
> I compare a list of members who post photos of finished kits on the BB to this list of wishers....
> Seems to me that for the most part, we have two separate groups here, those who build kits and those who wish for kits...
> Are you a model builder or just a wisher?????
> Believe me building is much more fun than wishing!
> 
> Dave


I suspect that some people wish for, and then buy kits, just for the collectible aspect of it. Some actually buy two with the intention of building one, then never get around to it for one reason or another.

While I also enjoy seeing great builds, I see nothing wrong with "wishers," who are also customers, either. After all, when you tally the numbers in the end, it's still a sale for Moebius no matter what one decides to do.
Ron G.


----------



## aric

Not sure about the lisencing, but I'd love mobius to do a 1/24-25 Landmaster from the movie "Damnation Alley"


----------



## HabuHunter32

I fall into both catagories. I'm a wisher and a builder! I have 2 spare bedrooms with all 4 walls lined with shelves full of built kits some of which I built back in the 60's and restored. Right now I am working on Trumpeters 1/32 F-105D Thundercheif as well as several 1/48 Blackbird variants. I just finished Moebuis Mummy! That does not stop me from wishing! In the past I never thought that there would be kits of the Three Stooges but thanks to Polar Lights I have them on my shelf as well! I dont think that this wish list hurts anyone. Believe me Dave everyone knows that most of thier wish list will never see the light of day and thats fine. But I think it serves a positive purpose as well. It lets Moebius know what we are interested in and it my yeild some positive results. If enough modelers wish for the same kit than it my be worth looking at. 

Believe me when I say that we are all thankfull for all of the fantastic kits that you already offer! I for one am dying to get my hands on the forthcoming Jupiter 2, to build no less! Please Moebius...Keep em coming!


----------



## Steve H

Dave Metzner said:


> Is that the Airfix 1/48 kit?
> You sure must like to torture yourself!
> I have one of those laying right here in my disposal pile!
> Try to get ahold of a Hasegawa Apache its a much nicer piece - you'll have more of your hair left after building it!
> 
> Dave


Yeah, it is. Good thing we keep our hair in my family because otherwise I'd have snatched myself bald by now.

It's not the kit I would choose. this is a 'build under duress' deal, handed the kit and given a deadline.

Already made one stupid error, thinking that Army had repainted them tan for desert warfare same as all the tanks shipped from Germany and such, nope, Apaches stay that almost German 'black green' color. Off to more Rattlecan.

What I *should* be building is a Chinook, but to my relations, a helicopter is a helicopter...*sigh*

DAMN this kit is sucktastic. Doesn't even have the wire cutters or anything. 

Anyway, thanks for the advice, I wish I could take advantage of it!


----------



## Dave Metzner

Have fun!
I guess it sorta looks like an Apache!

Dave


----------



## Steve H

Dave Metzner said:


> Have fun!
> I guess it sorta looks like an Apache!
> 
> Dave


Well...it's green....and it has this propeller blade thingie on top, and....

Oh man. I have to use KIT DECALS *sob*

I can't help myself, I think I'm going to take some sheet plastic and fake up some cable cutters just to show I tried.


----------



## John P

Speaking of Apaches, I've got this big 1/35 AH-64 (by Imex, I think) - the kit itself is decent, but the canopy is utterly unusable. One piece (at that scale?!!?), inaccurate, and the frame detail molded on the _inside _, leaving the outside completely smooth.

WHAT were they smoking!?

Anyhoo, my Moebius wish list includes a 1/144 Fireball XL-5. Yes, I have a resin one and a vac one, but they're both gonna be annoying builds.


----------



## Dave Metzner

John,
Guess that you're just gonna have to be annoyed 
Dave


----------



## John P

Won't be the first time! :lol:


----------



## Scheisseler

Steve H said:


> For example, I'd LOVE to see Moebius do a 1/48 scale Lunar Module with the same insane detail and quality as they've been putting into their Irwin Allen kits.


I have no interest in the Irwin Allen kits, but I'd buy a Moebius Lunar Module in a heartbeat.


----------



## steve123

I'm working on the Chariot as we speak,..along with the laundry..lol

I would like to "chime in"...how about something almost as esoteric as Sci-Fi? An really cool line of FireTrucks? The monstrous Airport one for sure?..I bet Oshkosh wouldn't be nearly as hard to deal with as the other liscensing folks you've messed with. A great big Airport Crash truck..AND the possibilites for Conversions to Sci-fi would be myiad....

Back to the bench....masking off canopies...arghhhh

Steve


----------



## Steve H

steve123 said:


> I'm working on the Chariot as we speak,..along with the laundry..lol
> 
> I would like to "chime in"...how about something almost as esoteric as Sci-Fi? An really cool line of FireTrucks? The monstrous Airport one for sure?..I bet Oshkosh wouldn't be nearly as hard to deal with as the other liscensing folks you've messed with. A great big Airport Crash truck..AND the possibilites for Conversions to Sci-fi would be myiad....
> 
> Back to the bench....masking off canopies...arghhhh
> 
> Steve


See, I'm a crazy guy. While airport crash trucks (I assume in 1/24th scale?) would be neat, I'd like to take it further and call for such things in 1/144. Fire trucks, baggage tractors, catering trucks, stairways...both current and vintage so if one has a BOAC Super VC-10, you can put the proper fuel trucks and baggage carts in a diorama.

There's just not much of this stuff.

Also, flightline equipment for current and past military airpower. There's been some limited things in resin, and once in a while one of the Japanese companies will throw a bone like including a bomb lift with a weapons set, but just a BUNCH of stuff, which would doubtless be hijacked by sci-fi builders and customized into all manner of odd things.


----------



## Moonman27

Wish in one hand and ---- in the other and see which one fills up first. Usually the latter. But, since we are wishin' here goes: 1. THE ICARUS 2. DISNEY NAUTILUS 3. MUNSTER'S HOUSE 4. 7TH VOYAGE CYCLOPS AND DRAGON SET 5. 1ST SEASON LASER PISTOL FROM LOST IN SPACE. I'm only doing 5 cause I don't want to be annoying. I don't really think I'll see any of these,but I thought the same thing about Big Frankie,or an 18" Jupiter 2! Moebius is doin' a great job of making my list smaller,keep up the good work!:thumbsup:


----------



## HabuHunter32

I would love to see Moebius do a large scale Invaders UFO! It does not have the cult following of the Jupiter 2 or C57D so i guess this wish will go unanswered! Then again who knows! I never thought the C57D would be kitted and yet Polar Lights did a HUGE Kit! Come on Moebius...Invaders UFO?


----------



## OzyMandias

Hell. I'd just love it if Moebius re-popped the Aurora UFO. The prices they are commanding are exorbitant!


----------



## John P

I guess if iI had to narrow it down to a few, I'd go with Babylon 5


B5 station, 24"-ish, rotating section, with much crisper and more accurate details than the sucky Monogram attempt, and extensive surface-texture decals

Omega Class destroyer, also 24"-ish, with rotating sections and a gaggle of in-scale Star Furies

Minbari Sharlin ("Angelfish") Cruiser, about 18" tall

Whitestar! About 18" long

1/48 Star Fury

1/48 Thunderbolt

That'd make me happy.


----------



## oshkosh619

Two words....

*PRO*
*TEUS*
:thumbsup:

Oh yeah, a large scale B9, too :wave:

Oops! Almost forgot, a movie-version 8 window Seaview. Not a large or ambitious list, but three items that seem to be on alot of people's minds.

As long as we're dreaming (and I know it will probably never happen), how 'bout an 18" Gemini XII on a launch cradle display base?


----------



## Dave Metzner

John, is this the 67th or 68th time you've posted your list of Babylon 5 stuff????


----------



## John P

Only 54th, really. I'm not THAT bad!


----------



## mrdean

John P said:


> I guess if iI had to narrow it down to a few, I'd go with Babylon 5
> 
> B5 station, 24"-ish, rotating section, with much crisper and more accurate details than the sucky Monogram attempt, and extensive surface-texture decals
> Omega Class destroyer, also 24"-ish, with rotating sections and a gaggle of in-scale Star Furies
> Minbari Sharlin ("Angelfish") Cruiser, about 18" tall
> Whitestar! About 18" long
> 1/48 Star Fury
> 1/48 Thunderbolt
> That'd make me happy.


Me too!

B5 station with allies and Whitestar with lights would be way cool! Both as large as possible!

Aim for the moon! That way if you miss you are still among the stars!

Mark Dean


----------



## Hunch

I like the large B9 idea. Icarus would be cool too:thumbsup:.
Nice big eagle transporter, more Monster scenes of course.


----------



## Auroranut

Cecil the Sea Sick Sea Serpent.....

Chris.


----------



## BlackbirdCD

The QUARK garbage collector!!!


----------



## Paulbo

BlackbirdCD said:


> The QUARK garbage collector!!!


Heck yeah! I would buy several dozen of those simply to say "thank you" to whoever made such a kit in styrene! (And at least one would be converted to my "Quark: the Motion Picture" design.)


----------



## mcdougall

Auroranut said:


> Cecil the Sea Sick Sea Serpent.....
> 
> Chris.


Nice Try Chris:thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## Y3a

John P said:


> I guess if iI had to narrow it down to a few, I'd go with Babylon 5
> 
> 
> B5 station, 24"-ish, rotating section, with much crisper and more accurate details than the sucky Monogram attempt, and extensive surface-texture decals
> 
> Omega Class destroyer, also 24"-ish, with rotating sections and a gaggle of in-scale Star Furies
> 
> Minbari Sharlin ("Angelfish") Cruiser, about 18" tall
> 
> Whitestar! About 18" long
> 
> 1/48 Star Fury
> 
> 1/48 Thunderbolt
> 
> That'd make me happy.


ME AS WELL!!! 

Great Maker! 

Add in the Shadow Battle Crabs at about 18" span and 
the Vorlon battleships too. 

I have a Garage Battlecrab that is excellent, but it's almost 2 1/2 feet across and might poke yer eye out.


----------



## seaQuest

John P said:


> *Firefly: *The mudders' statue of the Hero of Canton! :lol:


No, _this _must be what going mad feels like!


----------



## Mark Dorais

HabuHunter32 said:


> I would love to see Moebius do a large scale Invaders UFO! It does not have the cult following of the Jupiter 2 or C57D so i guess this wish will go unanswered! Then again who knows! I never thought the C57D would be kitted and yet Polar Lights did a HUGE Kit! Come on Moebius...Invaders UFO?


Amen......However... unfortunately...there doesn't appear, at present , enough reference material of the original filming miniature to make an accurate model...The Aurora effort was RUDIMENTARY in the exreme---as far as the over all filming miniature looked. And I'm not talking teeny-weeny little deatails......The over-all shape "missed the boat"......... Oh Dear, Dear Moebius.....it would be a great kit though!


----------



## Mark Dorais

HabuHunter32 said:


> I would love to see Moebius do a large scale Invaders UFO! It does not have the cult following of the Jupiter 2 or C57D so i guess this wish will go unanswered! Then again who knows! I never thought the C57D would be kitted and yet Polar Lights did a HUGE Kit! Come on Moebius...Invaders UFO?


Amen......However... unfortunately...there doesn't appear, at present , enough reference material of the original filming miniature to make an accurate model...The Aurora effort was RUDIMENTARY in the exreme...as far as the over all filming miniature looked. And I'm not talking teeny-weeny little deatails......The over-all shape "missed the boat". Oh Dear, Dear Moebius.....it would be a great kit!


----------



## John P

On the "possible" side, yes, I'd go nuts over a 1/6 B-9, made suitable for lighting.


----------



## JeffG

John P said:


> On the "possible" side, yes, I'd go nuts over a 1/6 B-9, made suitable for lighting.


Agreed 100%! And toss in a 1/35th Fantastic Voyage Proteus with interior while we're at it!


----------



## toyroy

You already KNOW I support a 1/6 scale B-9.
_I WANT THE ROBOT! 
I WANT THE ROBOT! 
I WANT THE ROBOT!_
Thank you, for your attention to this matter.


----------



## HabuHunter32

I also support the Robot! Also in the same scale how about A new Robby! We could make a dio of Condemned of Space! Now thats what i'm talkin about!


----------



## Paulbo

Since Polar Lights has the license for Forbidden Planet, I think we can forget about Robby from Moebius.

Though, I wonder if it were called by the name it was in the LiS episode* whether that would allow it to be done. Hmmm.

* I can't remember off the top of my head what it was called in that episode.


----------



## OzyMandias

I still think that might be a no-show as the alternate parts to make the 'Robotoid' are provided with the Robby kit, at least the old PL version.

Moebius wouldn't want to compete with a currently available kit anyway, there's no economic sense in that, IMHO...


----------



## John P

Unless they make it better and bigger!

After all, there are certainly more than one choice of P-51 or Me-109 out there!


----------



## Dave Metzner

Robby the robot is not in the same category as the P-51 or Me-109!
We don't have a Forbidden Planet License right now and I don't think it's high on our list for now. Not to say Never - Just saying not anytime soon!
As for as I know Babylon 5 isn't on our list of things we want to do ...
The Invader's UFO is also a non-starter - I'm not sure It's something we'll ever see as a profitable project.
No Proteus on the list right now...A neat ship - a cool movie - Not on our short list right now...

We have explained - over and over that we cannot do everything that everybody wants..

Some of you obviously believe that putting the same stuff on the wish List over and over again will get the kits produced... sorry but it just doesn't work that way..

We have several neat new projects underway right now... one or two have probably been on the infamous Master Wish list from time to time...

There should be some interesting announcements at I-Hobby in October.... 

Dave


----------



## spindrift

OK OK before Dave draws the curtain on this thread...
what he told us NOT to expect anytime in the foreseeable future eliminates alot of your lists...soooo
We will probably get more Lost In Space kits of some kind...I'm for props or the Robot, not alot left there..(no Gemini , folks, Dave has said forget it.)
Curiously he has not made negative comments on some very requested kits- read all his responses over again..
I think we are in for a spectacular 2010!
Gary:wave:


----------



## mcdougall

Cool Dave Good to hear...I'm already looking forward to the new Frankenstein...and I'm hoping that October brings us news of more Monster Models :thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## HabuHunter32

Worry not Dave! I knew from the outset that the Invaders UFO was a long shot at best! This is a wishlist nothing more. I will not mention it again. With Robby I was just saying that it would be great to have a new large scale kit of one of Sci-Fi's greatest icons. The Polar Lights kit is nice but a little on the small side. Again, a wish! I think with regards to The LIS Robot that would be a natural for Moebius sometime in the future. I have both Robby and the LIS Robot from Masudaya but those are toys and I have painted Robby to match his appearance in Condemned of Space with the yellow stripes. With others wishing for a large scale B-9 myself included, I guess that I got carried away!

Howabout some from extreme left field...Munsters House??? Marstin House from Salems lot??? Old House from Dark Shadows??? Oh...never mind! LoL!


----------



## mcdougall

HabuHunter32 said:


> Howabout some from extreme left field...Munsters House??? Marstin House from Salems lot??? Old House from Dark Shadows??? Oh...never mind! LoL!


MUNSTERS HOUSE !!!:thumbsup:
...in scale with the Addams Family Haunted House...Yeah I'd buy a case...:thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## John P

Have I mentioned Babylon 5?


----------



## Dave Metzner

John,
You might write a nice note to Revell, telling them how much you'd like new Babylon 5 kits.......I think they're the last to do anything related to Babylon 5.....maybe they'd like to dump a bunch of money into some new kits for the Babylon 5 fans out there...

Houses regardless of Movie or TV origins don't seem to fit into our plans right now....


----------



## hedorah59

Ooooohhh... Now I'm looking forward to the I-Hobby announcements :thumbsup:


----------



## Auroranut

I noticed my Cecil the Sea Sick Sea Serpent idea didn't get canned.....:tongue:
I take it I can keep an eye out for it to hit the shelves.....

Chris.


----------



## OzyMandias

Here's me not holding my breath for Cecil Chris... 

Guess we can scratch the Moonbus off this list anyways...:thumbsup:


----------



## Auroranut

OzyMandias said:


> Here's me not holding my breath for Cecil Chris...


C'm on Bruce!! It'd HAVE to be a hit!! They'd sell dozens in the first year alone!! I can picture a whole series of these types of characters-- Witchiepoo, HR Pufnstuff, Big Bird- the list is endless.......
Anyone who puts out a garage kit of a chihuahua with a Godzilla trap loaded with tacos would surely have the insight to realise the invaluable service to the modelling community if he were to use my well thought out and researched suggestions......

Chris.


----------



## OzyMandias

Hey, now WithciePoo I'd buy.... I can see her on the Aurora Witch base with Orson and Seymour, dipping Freddie into the cauldron...


----------



## John P

I've actually got a very nice resin Beany & Cecil!


----------



## John P

Dave Metzner said:


> John,
> You might write a nice note to Revell, telling them how much you'd like new Babylon 5 kits.......I think they're the last to do anything related to Babylon 5.....maybe they'd like to dump a bunch of money into some new kits for the Babylon 5 fans out there...



Naaaah, they screwed it up the first time, they lost their chance.


----------



## Dave Metzner

John,
I guess that you're just outa luck then, 'caue we sure don't plan on anything related to Babylon 5, there are just far too many other things out there that are far better bets to be profitable!

Resin Beany and Cecil makes sense...50 or so copies ought to just about saturate the market! Beany and Cecil in Styrene....NOT!

If you guys liked the Moonbus announcement ......stay tuned.....I'm pretty sure that there'll be bigger announcements to come at I Hobby....

(you see, I just happen to have the REAL list!)
Dave


----------



## mcdougall

Bigger announcements than the MOONBUS?????......
I'm pouring myself a Scotch...
Mcdee:drunk:


----------



## Trek Ace

Dave Metzner said:


> If you guys liked the Moonbus announcement ......stay tuned.....I'm pretty sure that there'll be bigger announcements to come at I Hobby....
> 
> (you see, I just happen to have the REAL list!)
> Dave


BIGGER _SCALE_ announcements???


----------



## OzyMandias

Dave Metzner said:


> If you guys liked the Moonbus announcement ......stay tuned.....I'm pretty sure that there'll be bigger announcements to come at I Hobby....
> 
> (you see, I just happen to have the REAL list!)
> Dave


Dayummmmmm Dave, way to drop a HUGE teaser! :thumbsup: Everybody's reeling from the Moonbus news and you say bigger 

Can't wait for the news... I'm going back to modelling table to celebrate... Build, build, build...


----------



## Steve H

You know, this Moonbus thing is so out of the blue, I'm not even going to TRY and guess what else might be in the pipeline. Let's face it, this is pretty damn major.

(I'll still stick my foot in my mouth on record for believing that a Chariot and Space Pod scaled to the new Jupiter 2 seems inevitable to me)

But other than that, open season, less the 'not our license/can't justify the cost/ROI on that isn't there' requests.


----------



## HabuHunter32

Dave Metzner said:


> John,
> I guess that you're just outa luck then, 'caue we sure don't plan on anything related to Babylon 5, there are just far too many other things out there that are far better bets to be profitable!
> 
> Resin Beany and Cecil makes sense...50 or so copies ought to just about saturate the market! Beany and Cecil in Styrene....NOT!
> 
> If you guys liked the Moonbus announcement ......stay tuned.....I'm pretty sure that there'll be bigger announcements to come at I Hobby....
> 
> (you see, I just happen to have the REAL list!)
> Dave


BIGGER!!! You repop a Long out of production Aurora that everyone would sell his Grandmother for and ther's BIGGER news to come! Dave!! What are you trying to do? The wild speculation that will surely ensue from this teaser will send everyone screaming through the halls at the very least! OH..Um I forgot we are all adults here and should conduct ourselves accordingly. My..thats wonderfull news Dave. I look forward to the forthcoming announcements.


----------



## Auroranut

Dave Metzner said:


> Resin Beany and Cecil makes sense...50 or so copies ought to just about saturate the market! Beany and Cecil in Styrene....NOT!
> 
> 
> Dave


Great!! Now I'm gonna have to think of another stupid idea for a kit!! I have to admit though- I'm surprised you let me run with it as long as you did....

Chris.


----------



## toyroy

Auroranut said:


> Great!! Now I'm gonna have to think of another stupid idea for a kit!!...


There's always bloop poop.


----------



## Moebius

Auroranut said:


> Anyone who puts out a garage kit of a chihuahua with a Godzilla trap loaded with tacos....


Who would do something that crazy?


----------



## Auroranut

Crazy?!? I love the idea!!!

Chris.


----------



## aric

Dave Metzner said:


> If you guys liked the Moonbus announcement ......stay tuned.....I'm pretty sure that there'll be bigger announcements to come at I Hobby....
> 
> (you see, I just happen to have the REAL list!)
> Dave


Discovery one from 2001 perhaps? :dude:


----------



## rondenning

I would be on the list for several 1/6 scale Robot B9's also.
sigh... we can hope...LOL!!
:devil:Ron:devil:


----------



## Simon68

My list includes many itens that already appeared at other's lists and an other itens by myself...

1- 6 inch wide JUPITER 2 (*);
2- bigger (than Aurora's) Spindrift model;
3- More Monster Scenes kits;
4- 1/6 scale Robot B9's;
5- 2001 space odissey (Moombus or EVA Pod) kit;
6- "The Time Machine" (George Pal's Movie version) kit;
7- "The Time Tunnel" diorama kit;
8- "The Guardian of Forever" diorama kit (from TOS episode, "The city on the edge of forever"); (**)
9- "The Lament Configuration" (HellRaiser's box)

(*) of course, a much more simple kit than the (comming) big one... for those, that are LIS fans and want to build (many) 
dioramas based on this wonderfull ship;

(**) Well, we know that are a lot of trekkers out there... and many of them (like me) choosen the citated episode as one 
of their best. Ps.: I already scracht build one diorama themed on this stuff (it's a very simple one, I'm just a System Analyst 
not a Professional Model Builder or an Artist like Ron Gross..) to show what I have in mind of an hypotetical kit could be. "The Guardian" itself could be made of translucent plastic made suitable for lighting...


----------



## Captain Han Solo

*THE DISNEY NAUTILUS????????????*


----------



## JeffG

A floating Nomad with built in mp3 player??


----------



## Whiteraven_2001

Sealab III

"Monsters of the Movies" Creature from the Black Lagoon

XSL-01

I sixty-fourth the Disney Nautilus; I'd love an accurate, 1/350 or larger USS Nautilus, while you're at it.

I haven't read the whole thread, so if I'm repeating stuff … GOOD!


----------



## HabuHunter32

Simon68 said:


> My list includes many itens that already appeared at other's lists and an other itens by myself...
> 
> 1- 6 inch wide JUPITER 2 (*);
> 2- bigger (than Aurora's) Spindrift model;
> 3- More Monster Scenes kits;
> 4- 1/6 scale Robot B9's;
> 5- 2001 space odissey (Moombus or EVA Pod) kit;
> 6- "The Time Machine" (George Pal's Movie version) kit;
> 7- "The Time Tunnel" diorama kit;
> 8- "The Guardian of Forever" diorama kit (from TOS episode, "The city on the edge of forever"); (**)
> 9- "The Lament Configuration" (HellRaiser's box)
> 
> (*) of course, a much more simple kit than the (comming) big one... for those, that are LIS fans and want to build (many)
> dioramas based on this wonderfull ship;
> 
> (**) Well, we know that are a lot of trekkers out there... and many of them (like me) choosen the citated episode as one
> of their best. Ps.: I already scracht build one diorama themed on this stuff (it's a very simple one, I'm just a System Analyst
> not a Professional Model Builder or an Artist like Ron Gross..) to show what I have in mind of an hypotetical kit could be. "The Guardian" itself could be made of translucent plastic made suitable for lighting...


I think your scratch built "City" diorama looks great! All it needs is a few figures! Dont sell yourself short!


----------



## dklange

Not sure if these were mentioned... I've always wanted DareDevil and Doc Oc from Spiderman. A new Creature from the Black Lagoon would really be cool!! Moebius could really do a great job on those!!! Oh well, just wishing.


----------



## Magesblood

USS Nautilus or the Nautilus from 20,000 Leagues?


----------



## HabuHunter32

How about a few more. 

Valley Forge from silent running. The small garage kit is not big enough.

Silent Running drones. I have the resin Posigrade kits and they are nice but I prefer plastic kits and a little larger scale.

I/6 scale Lost in Space Figures. The Robot and the Family! Released individually as a series in Aurora style boxes.

Same for Voyage to the Bottom of the Sea figures. Nelson, Crane, Morton, Sharkey and Kowalski in 1/6 would be nice.

How about Lost in Space Alien Ships. The Haunted Lighthouse/Fuel Barge. The Derilect as well.

1/350 Voyage enemy subs. The Vulcan, Neptune.

1/350 8 window Seaview- new tool. The Aurora/Polar kit is somewhat dated and needs alot of work to bring it up to todays standard.

Irwin Allen Diorama kits. The Spindrift campsite. The Jupiter campsite. 1/350 Seaview being menaced by the manfish or any number of underwater terrors. A new Chariot/Cyclops kit!

Of all these I have just listed I think that the 1/6 scale LIS figures would have the most chance of being profitable for Moebius. Just my opinion.


----------



## Magesblood

Alien(s) kits so we can finally get a reasonably priced Nostromo!


----------



## aric

HabuHunter32 said:


> Valley Forge from silent running. The small garage kit is not big enough.



I'd love to build that ship.


----------



## Dave Metzner

Valley Forge or anything else from Silent Running would seem to be very remote posibilities for us...
I'm afraid that you'll just have to be satisfied with the garage kit.
I also see no prospect for enemy subs from VTTBS in any scale as styrene kits
Same for LIS alien ships and IA dioramas..
Odds of styrene LIS Robinson Family figure kits or Voyage figure kits are also pretty bad...


Dave


----------



## mrmurph

"Dreamin'. On a Sunday afternoon." ;-P

Whatever Moebius puts out makes me happy.


----------



## jonboc

*Large B9*

The title says it all...although a humongous (as far as models go) Robby would also be met with open arms and much joyous weeping. 

Munster's house would rock as well.:thumbsup:


----------



## HabuHunter32

Dave Metzner said:


> Valley Forge or anything else from Silent Running would seem to be very remote posibilities for us...
> I'm afraid that you'll just have to be satisfied with the garage kit.
> I also see no prospect for enemy subs from VTTBS in any scale as styrene kits
> Same for LIS alien ships and IA dioramas..
> Odds of styrene LIS Robinson Family figure kits or Voyage figure kits are also pretty bad...
> 
> 
> Dave


All shot down again! I guess I'm batting 1000! Ah-well! LOL!:wave:


----------



## Magesblood

The creature from "Destination Inner Space"


----------



## Dave Metzner

Destination Inner Space....Nope.....

Dave


----------



## Magesblood

d'oh!

Cheech and Chong?

Jay and Silent Bob?


----------



## mcdougall

The creature from "Destination Inner Space"



Dave Metzner said:


> Destination Inner Space....Nope.....
> 
> Dave


Hmmmmm...so no CREATUREfrom "Destination Inner Space ehh??
....how about the BLACK LAGOON????...:tongue:
Mcdee:wave:


----------



## BatToys

Is Spindrift on the list? Since Moebius has the rights to Irwin Allen vehicles, it seems likely.


----------



## Dave Metzner

Not going to tell what's on any list (since theis is a public forum that anyone can read) that would be pretty stupid, wouldn't it?
If you want to know what's coming I guess that you'll just have to wait for October...

Dave


----------



## Kit

Ah ha! A clue!

Mad Zeppelin in October?


----------



## Moebius

We may do a kit of Dave with his moderator hat on! Details soon....


----------



## Ron Gross

Moebius said:


> We may do a kit of Dave with his moderator hat on! Details soon....


Frank,
PLEASE tell me I get to do the box art! I'll work on sketches tonight if you want!
Ron G.


----------



## scotpens

Magesblood said:


> The creature from "Destination Inner Space"


_Destination Inner Space_?? You mean there are at least two other people besides me who've actually seen that picture?

For some reason, the monster reminds me of the Gill-Man's gay Japanese cousin.


----------



## OzyMandias

Make that three people. I giggled all the way through it... Good B-movie fun!


----------



## John P

The frog monsters from The Horror of Party Beach?
:freak:


----------



## Hunch

Did I mention ANYTHING from Gerry Andersons UFO?
(Ducks and runs for cover) :tongue:


----------



## mrmurph

That looks kinda like the creature at the end of "The Haunted Palace," doesn't it? Cool.

Some of those old houses from the Poe movie would make great kits! (I'm teasing, Dave).

Now a generic "White Zombie" zombie, on the other hand..... ;-)


----------



## toyroy

There's a bunch of neat ideas you could kit, from the original Invaders From Mars.


----------



## Magesblood

scotpens said:


> _Destination Inner Space_?? You mean there are at least two other people besides me who've actually seen that picture?
> 
> For some reason, the monster reminds me of the Gill-Man's gay Japanese cousin.


Decent Saturday afternoon pic.


----------



## Magesblood

mrmurph said:


> Now a generic "White Zombie" zombie, on the other hand..... ;-)


Suddenly, I had an image of a 1/6th scale Rob Zombie. (shudders):freak:


----------



## rondenning

I'm chompin' at the bit for a 1/6 scale B9 (Sorry, I keep sayin it!) also!:thumbsup:
Someone asked before in this thread about the SciFi Metropolis 1/6 Lost in Space figures, and I just wanted to let you know they just released their next figure: Dr. Maureen Robinson. :woohoo:
Now I really need that 1/6 B9!!!LOL!!
:devil:Ron:devil:


----------



## SUNGOD

Classic DR WHO monsters in styrene such as the Daleks, Cybermen, Sea Devils, Ice Warriors, Sontarans etc.


----------



## Magesblood

Maria from Metropolis?


----------



## Seaview

1/24 scale Spindrift
1/24 scale Proteus
1/24 scale 2001 Space Pod


----------



## Steve H

I thought of one...probably been brought up before but what the heck.

Gunstar from 'The Last Starfighter'.

Would be cool to have it in a standard scale (1/72?)


----------



## aric

Steve H said:


> I thought of one...probably been brought up before but what the heck.
> 
> Gunstar from 'The Last Starfighter'.
> 
> Would be cool to have it in a standard scale (1/72?)


in 1/48, and lighted :dude:


----------



## mach7

How about a nice Space 1999 eagle?


----------



## Magesblood

Seaview said:


> 1/24 scale Spindrift
> 1/24 scale Proteus
> 1/24 scale 2001 Space Pod




Seconded! :thumbsup:

About time someone did a Proteus, methinks.


----------



## kangg7

I'd like to see the Aurora "2001 orion" and the "Ragnorok orbital intercepter" repoped. That would complete my aurora sci-fi hardware collection I think.
Adding a 1/48 or 1/32 scale "Fantastic voyage Proteus " 1/350 scale TOS Enterprise and klingon cruiser , and large scale "2001 Discovery" and I think my biggest model wishes would be fulfilled . 
The rest have already been met thanks to Moebius, Polar lights, and Round 2 !!!! A very heart felt "THANKS" to all of the great folks that are or have been assocciated with these awesome businesses.

Model on !!! :wave:

 Dave


----------



## toysoldierman20

How about a model of Sweeny Todd with one of his customers/victims in the barber chair?


----------



## Magesblood

the angry princess, maybe?

what?


----------



## John P

Deja Thoris!!


----------



## Y3a

Vermithrax??


----------



## John P

Don't be Pejorative.


----------



## Seaview

Thera-flu?


----------



## Auroranut

Super Ghoul!!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Chris.


----------



## Auroranut

Super Ghoul
Ain't he cool?
Looking so good in his polka dot vest
His purple cape
His ballet shoes
And a yellow S G on his chest.....

Chris.


----------



## OzyMandias

Nice one Chris... I'd settle for a set of the Groovie Goolies in 1/8th scale...

I........ needed thaaaaaatttttttttt:thumbsup:

I'm serious you know...


----------



## Auroranut

Seriously Bruce, I reckon the Groovie Goolies would sell, but if you look at how the P/L Beatles and Kiss kits were recieved it might not be commercially viable. Maybe I'm wrong, but I think the only way we'd see them is in resin but I honestly believe they'd sell in their thousands if they were to be produced.
Since I was a kid I've always wanted models of Bonaparte and the Wolf wagon.....probably something to do with my skeleton fixation.

Chris.


----------



## OzyMandias

I agree Chris, I believe there was a company producing maquette versions of Drac, Franky and Wolfie. I don't know if they came to fruition or not but I think these guys and the rest of the crew would look great in styrene... or resin...


----------



## KINGZILLA

*Moebius Suggestion*

This may be on the list of possiblilities,but while we're on the Irwin Allen subjucts,how about a Time Tunnel diorama kit of the tunnel and control center. Been watching this Irwin Allen series latey,very creative!! But pretty repetitious,those poor guys never get a break!! lol I guess back in the 60s though,when you saw these shows once a week you really did'nt think of things like that.


----------



## xsavoie

I wonder if you need licencing rights for THE INVADERS Saucer.


----------



## JAT

Magesblood said:


> Maria from Metropolis?


Excellent suggestion. Would look great in a collection with Robbie, B-9 and Gort, maybe with Hewey Dewey and Lewey scattered about.


----------



## OzyMandias

I mentioned the Time Tunnel, the Invaders Saucer, and Maria a dozen pages or so back... I think the list is reaching critical mass...


----------



## John P

OzyMandias said:


> I mentioned the Time Tunnel, the Invaders Saucer, and Maria a dozen pages or so back... I think the list is reaching critical mass...


Does that mean Dave's gonna explode now?


----------



## OzyMandias

John P said:


> Does that mean Dave's gonna explode now?


If we are all well behaved and keep on building while we pipe dream, he might be ok... :thumbsup:


----------



## Dave Metzner

Ok, 
So this is back to a long litany of the same stuff -
It's degenerated to posts asking for the same stuff that has been ruled out for various reasons three or four pages ago. 
People are posting here without reading the thread and it's plain that the thread has outlived any usefulness.

The thread is now locked! Let's see if we can get back to discussing model kits and model building...

Dave


----------

